# [Sujet unique] Alimentation secteur



## macinside (12 Mai 2004)

un petit article (en anglais) a lire ici  sur une question récurente, quelle est l'adaptateur secteur a utiliser sur mon portable PowerPC et une 2 em ici pour les machine intel et en dernier lieu, ce 3 em article sur le diagnostique de votre alimentation secteur incluent les exclusions de garantie possible


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2004)

si vous utilisez un PowerBook 1400/2400/3400/3500/G3/iBook palourde, il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur gros jack)







si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (500 a 800 Mhz) ou un iBook dual USB (G3/G4) ou un PowerBook G4 12" aluminium il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur petit jack)






si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (867 a 1000 Mhz) ou un PowerBook G4 Aluminum 15" et 17"  il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (65 Watts a connecteur petit jack)






note :

- les PowerBook G4 400/500 Mhz et les premiers iBook dual USB (500 a bus 66 Mhz) on été fournit avec un adaptateur secteur yoyo a connecteur petit jack, ceci ne sont plus disponible et sont remplacer avec les adaptateurs blanc






-les adaptateurs secteur 65 watts peuvent être utiliser sur tout les PowerBook G4 et iBook dual USB (G3/G4)

-les adaptateurs secteur 45 watts ne doivent pas être utiliser sur les machines qui on été vendu avec un adaptateur 65 watts, même si cela peu fonctionner il ne faut pas les utilisers, ils créent des problemes de charge de batterie

-les nouveaux adaptateur 85W et 60W magsafe (des macbook et macbook pro) semble ne pas poser de problèmes de compatibilité entre les machines, a confirmé)

les adaptateurs secteur sont universel, il fonctionne de 110 a 240 Volts en 50/60 hz




Résumons :

-les MacBook Pro utilisent des alimentations 85 W et ne peuvent utiliser que des 85 W
il est existe 2 révisions de taille tout a fait différente, la 2 em version répond au standard "energy star" elle est plus petite que la première version.

 -1 er version : 






 -2 em version :






-les MacBook (noir ou blanc) utilisent des alimentations 60 W, les alimentations 85 W sont tout a fait utilisable. Il existe deux version de taille identique, la dernier en date répond au standard "energy star", il n'y a pas de différence visible pour le commun des mortels






-*Maj* : les MacBook Air sont fournit avec des alimentations secteur 45 W qui ne fonctionne que sur celui ci, les alimentations 60 W et 85 W reste utilisable sur les MacBook Air


----------



## corbuu (12 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -les adaptateurs secteur 45 watts ne doivent pas être utiliser sur les machines qui on été vendu avec un adaptateur 65 watts, même si cela peu fonctionner il ne pas les utilisers, ils créent des problemes de charge de batterie



Merci macinside !
Je viens de comprendre pourquoi j'ai fait changer mon adaptateur de mon Ti 1ghz il y a pas longtemps...
Je suis allé chez quelqu'un qui avait un ibook 500, j'ai rechargé mon Ti avec son adaptateur, voyant que le trou était le meme. Ca à marché...

Mais une semaine apres, (j'avais pas fait la relation) , j'ai eut des problemes de charge. en fait mon adaptateur était pété aparemment. Je l'ai fait changer et là tout à bien remarché.

Et ben... comme quoi moi qui pestait de la qualité du matos Apple via à vis des adaptateur... j'aurais du mieux lire avant !


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2004)

En voila un sujet qu'il est interssant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien trouve !

En plus y'a pas trop de fautes (y'en a de belles, mais bon dans l'ensemble, ca roule et on comprend, donc c'est l'essentiel).


----------



## Djinn (12 Mai 2004)

ouais eh ben moi je suis super enervé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je viens de lacher 150 euros dans une nouvelle batterie car mon portable "disjonctais" des que j'inserais la fiche de l'adaptateur. probleme de charge a la base je me suis dis "adieu vieille batterie, allo applestore?..."
J'ai d'ailleurs mis un POST avec des rebondissements interessants

la batterie est arrivee ce soir (delai 1,5 jour-efficace l'applestore!) je remplace, je demarre et.... je connecte la fiche de l'adaptateur, quand tout a coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mon ibook a redisjoncte. 150 euros pour rien!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Alors que dois je penser?? macinside et corbuu m'ont super eclairés sur le probleme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je voudrais avoir votre avis sur mon probleme:
c'est l'adaptateur n'est ce pas??? je vois que ca...
'peut pas y avoir d'autres pb hardware sur mon ibook......?* 

pis j'ai pas trop de tune non plus!!! vu que je sens que je vais devoir lacher encore 106 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faites moi part de vos experiences...

ah et pis ptite question: sur mon adaptateur de 2 ans c'est marque dessus: "
AC INPUT 1,2 A ADP-45UH V85 et ya pas de 45 ou 65W nulle part c'est donc un 45 W dont j'aurais besoin??


thanks les mecs


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2004)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> AC INPUT 1,2 A ADP-*45*UH V85



c'est un 45 W


----------



## roro (13 Mai 2004)

merci macinside pour ce sujet !

j'ai un Titanium 667 et un Alu 15... sur ce dernier, ça fait une semaine que j'utilise l'adapteur secteur du titanium car ils se ressemblent et je m'aperçois à la lecture de ce sujet que je n'aurai pas dû !

A lire absolument pour qui dispose d'au moins de deux adapteurs secteurs pour powerbook !


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2004)

petit complément sur les adaptateurs 65 Watts :

-certain utilisateus rapportent qu'en cours d'utilisation l'adaptateur ce coupe et'ils sont obliger de débrancher l'adaptateur secteur de la prise murale puis de le rebrancher, ne vous affollez pas c'est normal, les adaptateurs secteur 65 Watts ce coupe tout seul en cas de surtension même très legere (c'est ça ou a force ils grillent) par contre si le phénomêne ce produit régullierrement pensez a faire controler votre installation et/ou l'arrivé EDF, d'autres appareils éléctrique risque de ne pas apprécier


----------



## Djinn (14 Mai 2004)

Excusez de la longueur du message mais j'ai voulu etre explicite:

mon ibook est mort depuis 2 jours.... il n'a plus de charge dans ses batteries.

j'ai mis l'ancienne batterie+l'adaptateur: je ne peux pas demarrer, rien ne se passe sauf un petit petit son aigue (au moment ou j'appuie sur le bouton demarrage) emanant de la batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'enleve l'adaptateur du ibook et le petit son disparait.
mon ancienne batterie n'a plus de charge

j'ai laisse 20 minutes en charge le ibook avec l'ancienne batterie, j'ai tente de demarrer.. toujours rien sauf le petit petit son aigue emanant de la batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'enleve l'adaptateur du ibook et le petit son disparait.

j'ai insere la nouvelle batterie, j'ai demarre sans l'adaptateur branché dessus, ca marche, ibook demarre. je branche l'adaptateur, mon ibook "disjoncte" (style extinction instantanee a la fraction de seconde ou insere la fiche dans le connecteur de charge ibook)

ibook eteint avec nouvelle batterie+l'adaptateur. je demarre avec l'adaptateur connecte, RIEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sauf le petit son)
apres 20 minutes de charge de la nouvelle batterie, je debranche l'adaptateur, je demarre et surprise: ma nouvelle batterie n'a recupere AUCUNE charge.

*pouvez vous me faire part de votre experience la dessus, ou me dire votre impression sur cette panne: BATTERIE ou ADAPTATEUR???* 
j'ai ma ptite idee quand meme...


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

Ton ancienne batterie est naze (poubelle) et tu peux mettre avec le chargeur.

Au passage tu as essayé l'ibook sans batterie et avec le chargeur?

Et puis un conseil, si tu peux aller dans un shop pour essayer un chargeur neuf, c mieux car à force de bidouiller tu va finir par cramer qq chose


----------



## Djinn (14 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ton ancienne batterie est naze (poubelle) et tu peux mettre avec le chargeur.
> 
> Au passage tu as essayé l'ibook sans batterie et avec le chargeur?



ben ouais mais ca marche po

de toute facon comme tu dis Amophis, je vais finir par cramer qq chose donc ben je m'en suis retourné sur applestore il y a 2 minutes.

merci


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

Si le chargeur seul ne marche pas, c'est ton chargeur qui est en cause. Voilà


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ton ancienne batterie est naze (poubelle) et tu peux mettre avec le chargeur.



il ne faut pas mettre les batteries a la poubelle (ça explose dans les incinérateurs et ça c'est extrémement poluant)


----------



## Amophis (14 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas mettre les batteries a la poubelle (ça explose dans les incinérateurs et ça c'est extrémement poluant)




Oui c'était une façon de parler, j'ai bossé 2 ans dans la vente d'accumulateur donc effectivement    IL NE FAUT PAS JETER   sa batterie à la poubelle mais la mettre dans un contenaire réservé pour (lieu genre grande surface...) ou plus simplement dans une décheterie


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était une façon de parler, j'ai bossé 2 ans dans la vente d'accumulateur donc effectivement    IL NE FAUT PAS JETER   sa batterie à la poubelle mais la mettre dans un contenaire réservé pour (lieu genre grande surface...) ou plus simplement dans une décheterie



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cela.  Consommateur ok mais consommateur responsable


----------



## Djinn (14 Mai 2004)

merci les mecs ,en tout cas vous etes tous unanimes,
vous voulez tous que je jete ma batterie a la poubelle..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... nan je sais... sinon ca fait sauter les usines... (y zon pas cherhcé de ce cote la AZF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

ooouuuhhh l'humour a 2 euros! je sais, serieusement en tout cas merci du tuyaux je savais pas koi faire de cette satané batterie


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2004)

le coup de l'explosion est sérieux, par exemple quand quelqu'un ce fait incinéré il retire systématiquement les pacemakers (a cause de leurs batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Garulfo (15 Mai 2004)

Que pensez-vous de l'adaptateur universel Kensington ?






Il est vendu 119 euros et semble un bon compromis à l'adaptateur Apple. En plus on peut le brancher sur l'allume cigare de la bagnole, il est compatible avec de nombreux portables (PC et MAC), téléphone, PDA... Voir précision sur PowerBook-fr dans l'actu.

J'aimerais votre avis sur cet adaptateur ?
@+


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mai 2004)

Moi j'aimerais bien acquérir un second adaptateur secteur pour mon Alu 15" mais le prix est exhorbitant: 100 euros


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

Une petite précision sur les chargeurs Apple, ils sont en 100-120V/220-240V, donc il n'y a pas besoin d'un transformateur pour modifier la tension. On le branche direct à n'importe quelle prise de courant dans le monde (avec le bon connecteur bien sûr)


----------



## Benji (19 Mai 2004)

merci pour l info
le hasard fait bien les choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mon adapteur secteur vient de claquer ce soir comme ca (gros clac et odeur de cramé)
heureusement que j ai une garantie, enfin on va voir si la fnac est capable de m envoyer un nouvel adaptateur sans se planter dans l adresse (moyen les mecs au service technique je trouve)


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mai 2004)

Ca coute dans les 100 euros


----------



## gilgamesh (21 Mai 2004)

j'ai connu ce problème sur ma palourde, le yoyo d'origine à claqué, la batterie morte, plus rien ne fonctionnait. Ne souhaitant pas enrichir plus qu'il n'en faut Apple pour le remplacement d'un adaptateur secteur vendu 20 fois son prix de fabrication. j'ai donc opté pour un modèle madsonline (model ZVC45FS24BF47) totalement satisfaisant. Il est unutile de devoir manipulé l'embout pour que le portable charge. Là c'est impec çà ne bouge pas, encore heureux car la batterie est toujours morte...


----------



## Benji (21 Mai 2004)

gilgamesh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai connu ce problème sur ma palourde, le yoyo d'origine à claqué, la batterie morte, plus rien ne fonctionnait. Ne souhaitant pas enrichir plus qu'il n'en faut Apple pour le remplacement d'un adaptateur secteur vendu 20 fois son prix de fabrication. j'ai donc opté pour un modèle madsonline (model ZVC45FS24BF47) totalement satisfaisant. Il est unutile de devoir manipulé l'embout pour que le portable charge. Là c'est impec çà ne bouge pas, encore heureux car la batterie est toujours morte...



j ai connu ca aussi avec mon premier powerbook (wall street)
qu est ce que c est lourd. en fait j ai trop attendu et je m en suis mordu les doigts, la reparation coutait trop cher, j ai revendu le pb pour pieces.
c est vrai que c est cher 100 euros pour un simple adaptateur secteur, mais bon, c est apple hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la fnac m a rappele ce matin, ils m envoient un nouvel adaptateur. je suppose que j ai ete recontacte par un mec du niveau 2 du service technique


----------



## vincmyl (22 Mai 2004)

Moi qui voulait investir je vais encore attendre je crois


----------



## la_palourde_bleue (31 Mai 2004)

je confirme, j'ai claqué mon adaptateur aussi (genre petites étincelles à la base du manchon) et devant le prix du truc rond apple j'ai acheté un madson, il est ok, fonctionnel, la prise est coudée, il n'a pas de jeu (inutile de faire tourner le machin pour voir le voyant changer de couleur, j'avais un ibook dual 500mhz qui faisait çà) bref il est impec mais sans la pomme dessus donc moins cher.... :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Et tu l'as payé combien?


----------



## Benji (2 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (500 a 800 Mhz) ou un iBook dual USB (G3/G4) ou un PowerBook G4 12" aluminium il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur petit jack)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j ai recu cet adaptateur aujourd hui.
demande faite il y a deux semaines, expedie hier, bravo la fnac   
ce n est pas le meme que celui d origine : embout en plastic blanc alors que l ancien etait en metal.
mais bon, mon ibook remarche c est l essentiel 
en tout cas ca fait deux semaines aujourd hui que je n ai pas pu utiliser mon portable et je crois que je ne pourrais pas m en passer : mon autre config est un pc sous linux/xp


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Ok je te comprends WIndaube 2 semaines ca suffit


----------



## MadMax (20 Juin 2004)

HOULA!!!!

Ça fait trois mois que j'utilise mon nouveau Alubook 1,5g avec le chargeur de mon vieux PB 800!!!
J'avais rien remarqué. Et ça a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement!!!

Merci les petits


----------



## peon.master (28 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Une petite précision sur les chargeurs Apple, ils sont en 100-120V/220-240V, donc il n'y a pas besoin d'un transformateur pour modifier la tension. On le branche direct à n'importe quelle prise de courant dans le monde (avec le bon connecteur bien sûr)


C'est ça la magie des alim à découpage.

----------

Y-a aussi le modèle maison pour éviter le picotement du a une mauvaise mise a terre:





a++


----------



## Claude number X (3 Octobre 2004)

Juste pour informer que chez MacWay ou trouve actuellement des adaptateurs génériques à des prix plus résonnable (- de 60 ¤ TTC) :

Pour PowerBook G3 

et pour PowerBook G4

Si j'ai bien compris toutes les explications du début je peux donc conseiller le modèle PowerBook G3 a un ami qui possède un iBook Tangerine 266 Mhz orphelin de son adaptateur original   
J'ai pas encore trouvé moins cher même d'occasion !


----------



## chagregel (3 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour informer que chez MacWay ou trouve actuellement des adaptateurs génériques à des prix plus résonnable (- de 60 ¤ TTC) :
> 
> Pour PowerBook G3
> 
> ...




Mackie tu en pense quoi? cela m'intéresse aussi


----------



## testarossa (4 Octobre 2004)

Une question à propos des accu Apple: J'ai cassé le mien, pour un titanium G4 550  de 2001. Par contre j'ai encore celui d'un plus vieux G3 de 1998. Il est aussi à 45W. Pensez-vous que je peux l'utiliser sans problèmes avec le titanium ou un iBook coquillage?


----------



## Claude number X (5 Octobre 2004)

Je crois pas que tu puisses l'utiliser avec le Titanium pour la simple raison qu'il ne doit pas rentrer dans le trou (ou alors bricolage, dominos etc)
Avec l'iBook coquillage, j'aimerais bien le savoir, si tu peux faire l'essai


----------



## testarossa (6 Octobre 2004)

Merci, sympa ta réponse!!  

Je veux savoir si je ne risque rien et tu me dis d'essayer...

Par contre tu te trompe pour le titanium! J'ai un adaptateur Gros trou/petit trou qui marche très bien (20¤)
Il me faut juste savoir pour les provlèmes de tension si je ne risque rien... voilà.


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour informer que chez MacWay ou trouve actuellement des adaptateurs génériques à des prix plus résonnable (- de 60 ¤ TTC) :
> 
> Pour PowerBook G3
> 
> et pour PowerBook G4



ça résiste a un tour du monde ?


----------



## Sebang (6 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça résiste a un tour du monde ?



Oui  
et oui


----------



## Claude number X (7 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> et oui



Là, j'avoue ne plus comprendre grand chose    entre les premières explications de Macinside et les liens posté par Sebang qui concerne visiblement le même produit (où il est indiqué 60 W, pas 45 ni 65 mais 60 !)

Alors est-ce raisonnable de vendre et surtout, dans le cas qui m'intéresse, d'utiliser un adaptateur 60 W sur une machine qui fonctionne normalement sur du 45 W   

Et même si le probleme ne m'interesse pas directement, même question sur l'utilisation d'un adaptateur qui crache 60 W sur une machine fonctionnant avec du 65 W


----------



## testarossa (18 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai toujours pas eu une réponse exhaustive à mon problème. N'y-a-t il personne qui "SACHE".
Où a passé  OBI-OUAN-Kénobi???


----------



## Claude number X (20 Octobre 2004)

testarossa a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai toujours pas eu une réponse exhaustive à mon problème. N'y-a-t il personne qui "SACHE".
> Où a passé  OBI-OUAN-Kénobi???



Tien ben moi non plus j'ai pas de réponse   

MaciiiIIIINNNNnnnside... Please  :rose:


----------



## boodou (5 Janvier 2005)

cher Macinside, je pense que tu es le mieux qualifier pour m'aider , vu le thread ouvert par tes soins sur le sujet .
   eh bein voila mon chargeur 65W pour mon PB G4 1,33ghz à rendu l'âme , plus de garantie , bref il faut le racheter ....
  ma question est la suivante , je vois sur des sites américains que le chargeur coute 79 $ , et ici il coute 110 euros ! avec l'euro à 1,35 $ en ce moment ça fait une belle économie et j'ai pas trop de sous en ce moment.
  J'ai juste besoin que tu me confirme l'universalité des adaptateurs ! pourrais-je utiliser un chargeur US avec ma prise francaise d'origine sans soucis aucun ?
   merci d'avance pour ta réponse , je referme vite mon PB j'ai plus que 20% de batterie !!


----------



## testarossa (7 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ma question est la suivante , je vois sur des sites américains que le chargeur coute 79 $ , et ici il coute 110 euros ! avec l'euro à 1,35 $ en ce moment ça fait une belle économie et j'ai pas trop de sous en ce moment.
> J'ai juste besoin que tu me confirme l'universalité des adaptateurs !...


 Je ne peux pas confirmer l'universalité de la réponse, mais j'ai obtenu un vieux chargeur US de la part d'un copain qui ne l'utilisait plus. Simplement en changeant la prise je l'utilise maintenant depuis plus de deux mois  sur mon titanium sans problèmes! Voilà!


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

merci Testarossa ! de toute façon ça y je l'ai acheter aux US sur le net...


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas si mon problème est bien en rapport avec le sujet, mais bon....

Hier, avec 2 autres Macusers, on se faisait une petite soirée de bidouille réseau.
Après 2 à 3 heures d'utilisation intense de nos portables (2 AluBook et 1 ibook  ) on sait mis a les recharger. Et la une chose étrange est arrivé à plusieur reprise....le powerbook de mon collégue se charge pendant 10min, puis sans aucun préavis, le chargement s'arrete, c'est à dire que la lampe de l'adaptateur secteur s'éteint. Pour vérifier si cela ne venait pas de son adaptateur, on a utilisé le mien(vu qu'on a le meme Alubook  ) mais le problème ne sait pas arranger....bizarre!!!  
Le problème n'est pas d'un gravité extreme car il suffit de débrancher l'adaptateur du secteur et de le rebrancher pour que tout fonctionne.
Alors, si quelqu'un a eu la même chose ou si quelqu'un a une idée de l'origine de celui-ci, je suis preneur


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

cette question a déjà été évoqué, je ne me souviens plus où je l'ai vu ... Deux infos me reviennent à l'esprit:
-ton pote devrait peut-être faire vérifier son installation électrique par EDF
-est-ce un adaptateur 45W ou 65W ? car pour ce qui est du 65W il peut parfois s'éteindre tout seul en cas de sur-tension (on en revient à EDF ...) donc essayer chez qq'un d'autre et voir s'il se comporte de même
voili voilou ! ...


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

merci beaucoup pour l'info


----------



## watanaiko (11 Janvier 2005)

si Macway le propose a 60 euros, ca vaut le cout... en tout cas, mon adaptateur a rendu l'ame voici un mois en pleine redaction d'un projet... je suis allee a la fnac dans l'espoir de m'en racheter un... et patratra... le type de la fnac m'apprend qu'il n'existe plus d'adaptateur pour l'ibook g3 600 mhz... cependant, il m'a conseillé d'aller tout près de la gare de l'est a la rue du faubourg st denis (au 50 si mes souvenirs sont bons) : là-bas, je peux trouver des adaptateurs universels.... je l'ai paye 100 euros, j'ai senti l'arnaque car le type me disait qu'ils collaboraient avec la fnac... le hic, c'est qu'adieu design, l'adaptateur secteur universel est hideux (le meme que celui des PC), vous savez les adaptateurs fait a la va-vite...
ne voila-t-il que Macinside eclaire ma chandelle... l'adaptateur du PB 12" convient aussi a mon mac... je vais me l'acheter, et si ca ne marche pas, pas grave de toute facon, je compte changer de mac...
merci macinside....


----------



## neiluj (26 Janvier 2005)

Ca tombe tres bien ce sujet!
Voici mon soucis, j'ai achete un iBook G4 12' 1.2Ghz a HongKong (ce qui explique l'absence d'accent sur mon post, trop chiant de changer de langue a chaque fois  ), la bloc d'alim est un 45W et bien entendu je n'ai pas le cable blanc qui s'enfonce dedans pour le brancher ici en France.
j'ai donc utilise un cable (SONY) qui rentre dedans mais SANS garde fou, le bloc lui en a un.
Premier probleme : J'ai trouve que mon chargeur chauffait BEAUCOUP!
Je me suis meme brule la cuisse avec pour vous dire a quel point il etait chaud, je l'ai debranche instantanement... Et j'ai inverse le sens de la prise, et la il chauffe moins, je suis devenu fou ou le courant alternatif n'est plus ce qu'il etait? Et quand est il de la masse? est-ce important? quand je branche la prise dans le chargeur en effet ca fait un bruit... Je me demande meme si ce n'est pas mon cable qui est defectueux, le chargeur etant neuf et le cable etant vieux.
Deuxieme probleme : Je vais souvent chez un ami qui a un PowerBook Alu 15 et lui bien entendu possede un chargeur 65W, je ne le savais pas au debut et j'ai recharge mon iBook avec. J'ai pu constate que mon chargeur avait vraiment une chaleur anormale a ce moment la... Mon ami me garantissait que c'etait la meme chose pour tous les iBook et powerBook et lorsque j'ai vu le sigle 65W mon coeur n'a fait qu'un bond! Est-ce dangereux? Y'a-t-il un risque pour la batterie? pour les composants? Au debut je pensais que le probleme venait du 110V et 220V, hongkong n'est pas en 220V a ce que je sache, mais en fait le chargeur est universel, c'est juste la prise qui differe.
J'ai finalement trouver un plan pour recuperer une prise pour le chargeur, ca fermera ce petit cube au coins arrondis  au lieu d'un cable noir totalement pas en accord avec, ca faisait gitan   
Troisieme probleme mais moins genant : quand je recharge mon iBook il n'affiche que tres rarement 100%, batterie rechargee a 99%, suis-je un cas isole? cela peut-il avoir un rapport avec la masse? le 65W? la prise dans le mauvais sens? Merci de votre aide
Macinside je te dois une fiere chandelle, ton post me permet de prouver a mon ami que son chargeur est pas fait pour le mien. Pour mon chargeur la chaleur etait vraiment dangereuse, impossible de le laisser tout seul chez moi au risque de retrouver moon appart avec les pompiers dedans   
A part ca je suis super content de mon iBook 
@+

Julien (8 ans sur pc par infortune, iBook depuis 2 mois, jouissance totale)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (3 Mars 2005)

Super Topic 

J'ai une question, j'aurai voulu une confirmation de notre ami Macinside ou autre ^_^

J'ai un iBook Dual USB 500 Mhz, le tout premier blanc, avec un chargeur Yoyo. Ce chargeur m'a gratifié d'un charmant feu d'artifice récemment (comprenez qu'il a magistralement pété les plombs).
Je cherche donc à le remplacer, par de l'occaz notamment.

Malheureusement, impossible de voir sur le chargeur le nombre de W requis, et je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le guide de l'ordinateur. 

Dans ton premier message, Macinside, tu dis :

"-les adaptateurs secteur 65 watts peuvent être utiliser sur tout les PowerBook G4 et iBook dual USB (G3/G4)"

Cela veut dire que je peux utiliser mon chargeur de Powerbook Alu 1,5 Ghz (marqué 65W) sur le vieil iBook ? 

Je pense que oui mais je voudrais simplement une confirmation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (6 Mars 2005)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## DanMac (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Puisque le premier adaptateur sité au début de cette discussion (45 Watt, gros jack) est fait, entre autres, pour les PB1400 et les premiers iBook. Est-ce que l'adaptateur du PB 1400 peut être utilisé pour un premier iBook ?
Merci de répondre.


----------



## DanMac (9 Mars 2005)

DanMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Puisque le premier adaptateur sité au début de cette discussion (45 Watt, gros jack) est fait, entre autres, pour les PB1400 et les premiers iBook. Est-ce que l'adaptateur du PB 1400 peut être utilisé pour un premier iBook ?
> Merci de répondre.



Je me cite et me répond:

Ayant reçu un iBook première génération (300 MHz) sans adaptateur et batterie vide, il était impossible de le faire fonctionner (il n'avait pas été allumé depuis 1 an)

Dans les spécifications de Apple, les adaptateurs des PowerBook 1400 et ceux des premiers iBook sont identiques (Watt, ampérage, etc..) mais d'apparence différente.

Ayant un PowerBook 1400, j'ai pris le risque d'utiliser son adaptateur sur l'iBook.

Ca a parfaitement marché, j'ai rechargé la batterie et j'ai utilisé l'iBook avec celle-ci pendant environ 3 heures.

C'est bon à savoir ...


----------



## pHrame (14 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai perdu récemment l'adaptateur secteur de mon ibook G4 (800mhz), et le désespoir me guette étant donné qu'il contient des fichiers dont jai besoin très rapidemen...

Cepedant, je n'ai pas franchement envie de devoir mettre 80 ¤ dans un adaptateur secteur, (quoique sans, je ne puisse rien faire...)

J'aimerais donc savoir si vous connaissez quelque astuce, telle celle du mac user avec un adaptateur sony (j'aimerais bien les référence si c'était possible), pour pouvoir charger le ibook à moindre coût (le moins cher possible en quelque sorte) et le plus rapidement possible par la même occasion


----------



## dscteddy (1 Avril 2005)

Salut, 

J'avais il y a quelque mois un jolie 12p, après une crise de nerf de ma jolie demoiselle, celui ci est décedé..... snif, mais sont chargeur (3 mois d'utilisation est encore en vie.....) Maintenant je me suis racheté un 17p (il est dans un coffre fort.....) 
Alors si quelqu'un a eu le même problème entre l'inverse (17...12) je suis pret a lui échanger les chargeurs.... merci bien


----------



## tedy (5 Avril 2005)

quelqun sait ou je pourrais me procurer la fiche qui se met sur le chargeur ibook dernière génération?

J'explique: je part en Irlande vivre pour six mois et mon mac sera de la fete...

Et je voudrais obtenir simplement la fiche plutot que de passer par un adaptateur.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Avril 2005)

Hullo,



			
				tedy a dit:
			
		

> quelqun sait ou je pourrais me procurer la fiche qui se met sur le chargeur ibook dernière génération?
> 
> J'explique: je part en Irlande vivre pour six mois et mon mac sera de la fete...
> 
> Et je voudrais obtenir simplement la fiche plutot que de passer par un adaptateur.



Je me posais la même question!
Et dans mon souvenir, Apple proposait sur l'Applestore un pack avec toutes les fiches disponibles. Enfin je crois non?

Donc... aucun moyen d'avoir les fiches manquantes?

Merci!

A.


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

non j'ai rien trouvé sur l'apple store... mais je vais voir avec mon beau frère en angleterre éventuellement...

Mais bon ce serai plus simple de voir cela en france non? pas d'idées?


----------



## Gautier (16 Mai 2005)

L'iBook G3/700 de mon amie était livré avec un adaptateur 45 W. En début de cette année (_un jour ou deux avant la baisse de prix ..._), j'ai acheté - sur MacWay - un nouvel adaptateur afin d'en avoir un à demeure dans une pièce. Je découvre maintenant que c'est un 65 W. A priori, pas de problèmes. Mais depus quelques temps, l'iBook a des problèmes de charge : la batterie tombe à 0 % de façon abrupte et passe de 0 à 100 % en l'espace de quelques secondes ! Passer régulièrement d'une alimentation 45 W à une 65 W peut-il poser problème ou est-ce une coïncidence ? Faut-il changer de batterie ?


----------



## vg93179 (24 Mai 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'avais il y a quelque mois un jolie 12p, après une crise de nerf de ma jolie demoiselle, celui ci est décedé..... snif, mais sont chargeur (3 mois d'utilisation est encore en vie.....) Maintenant je me suis racheté un 17p (il est dans un coffre fort.....)
> Alors si quelqu'un a eu le même problème entre l'inverse (17...12) je suis pret a lui échanger les chargeurs.... merci bien




Le même problème ? Tu veux dire quelqun qui a un niveau  CE1 en orthographe et en syntaxe ? 
Ca va pas être simple à trouver !


----------



## francoisb (27 Mai 2005)

je vis en irlande depuis 6 ans (waterford) et on peux y trouver des adaptateurs secteurs chez tous les electriciens.


----------



## Baguette (28 Mai 2005)

Hello Francois,

Je suis egalement en Irlande en ce moment et j'ai un probleme avec le transformeur de mon PowerBook G3. Est-ce que vous savez s'il existe des "second-hand" shops a Dublin pour remplacer mon transformeur ? Ou autrement a Paris (je rentre pour une semaine le 8 juin) ? 
Baguette


----------



## tedy (31 Mai 2005)

francoisb a dit:
			
		

> je vis en irlande depuis 6 ans (waterford) et on peux y trouver des adaptateurs secteurs chez tous les electriciens.


Oui mais ce que je cherche c'est juste le bout de l'adaptateur pour la prise ddu chargeur de l'ibook


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Mai 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ce que je cherche c'est juste le bout de l'adaptateur pour la prise ddu chargeur de l'ibook



En fait il te suffit de trouver un adaptateur à mettre sur ta prise a priori... et ça roule.

A.


----------



## tedy (8 Juin 2005)

Je sais on va dire que je suis lourd mais.... 

Ce que je souhaite c'est juste un embout... j'ai pas envie de partir en irlande avec 25 adaptateurs...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais on va dire que je suis lourd mais....
> 
> Ce que je souhaite c'est juste un embout... j'ai pas envie de partir en irlande avec 25 adaptateurs...



Bon on reprend.
Si j'ai bien tout compris, voilà une solution:
Tu prends ton adaptateur avec son embout français.
Tu vas dans un magasin de matériel électrique.
Tu montres ton adaptateur à un vendeur et tu lui expliques que tu veux le brancher sur une prise irlandaise.
Il te donne un bidule à mettre sur ton adaptateur.
Et valà.

En tout cas, c'est ce que je vais faire avant de partir à New York.

A.


----------



## tedy (14 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon on reprend.
> Si j'ai bien tout compris, voilà une solution:
> Tu prends ton adaptateur avec son embout français.
> Tu vas dans un magasin de matériel électrique.
> ...


 
ton "bidule" tu le mets entre la prise murale et ton adaptateur c'est ça?
c'est pas le bout qui se fixe directement sur le chargeur apple?


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ton "bidule" tu le mets entre la prise murale et ton adaptateur c'est ça?
> c'est pas le bout qui se fixe directement sur le chargeur apple?



Non c'est pas le bout, c'est bien un adaptateur qui se met entre la prise murale et l'adaptateur. Ça adpate juste la prise à la prise murale... tu as déjà dû utiliser ça quand tu devais brancher une "grosse prise" (oui je sais le vocabulaire électrique et moi...  :rose: ) sur une "petite prise". Ça doit coûter deux Euros au plus.

Sinon... je savais bien que je n'avais pas rêvé! En cherchant une photo de ce dont je parlais (et que je n'ai pas trouvée), je suis tombé sur ça! Apple proposait bien un jeu de "bouts" pour ses adaptateurs! Mais pourquoi ont-ils arrêté!?!   
Par contre désolé, les sites qui sont sensés proposer ce produit ne le vende plus...

A.


----------



## tedy (17 Juin 2005)

Voila c'est exactement ce type d'embouts que je cherche... 
Je vais les contacter pour savoir ou ils les cache...


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'est exactement ce type d'embouts que je cherche...
> Je vais les contacter pour savoir ou ils les cache...



Décidément on a un problème avec la 3ème personne du pluriel nous deux... :rose:  

Plus sérieusement: va voir un magasin de trucs électriques, apporte ton adaptateur français avec son "bout" français, dis que tu veux le brancher... euh en Irlande c'est ça, et il te donnera ce qu'il faut. Et ça te coûtera moins cher.

A.


----------



## kaos (20 Juillet 2005)

bonjour-

je viens de passer sur mac au mois de mai sur un ibook g4

mon alimentation ne s lume plus ! (led verte)
la charge marche mais plus de temoins lumineux, je suis embeter car qu est ce que ça va etre ds 1an ? ce genre de court jus me fait peur !!!


connaissez vous des pannes similaire et quel est la marche a suivre pour ne pas se retrouver sans chargeur pendant 1 mois ??

puis je le changer ds n importe quel magasin ??


----------



## Vince01 (3 Août 2005)

hello tout le monde

Ma question est ou trouver ces adaptateurs le moins cher possible ;-) sur Paris?

Merci
Vince


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Août 2005)

Hullo,


Petite confirmation: pas besoin d'acheter tout un adaptateur si vous partez à l'étranger. Prenez juste l'adaptateur de prise! Au plus ça vous coûtera 10 Euros.

Sinon, je suis vert: l'adaptateur secteur à NYC coûte 80$ et il y a bien un jeu de prises (vous savez le truc dans le coin), il coûte une quarantaine de dollars.

Have fun,

A.


----------



## JiHell (5 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> 
> Petite confirmation: pas besoin d'acheter tout un adaptateur si vous partez à l'étranger. Prenez juste l'adaptateur de prise! Au plus ça vous coûtera 10 Euros.
> ...



L'adadpateur US n'est pas fourni avec les powerbook ?? tin, j'ai eu du bol moi  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

JiHell a dit:
			
		

> L'adadpateur US n'est pas fourni avec les powerbook ?? tin, j'ai eu du bol moi  :love:



Ben à moins de l'acheter aux États-Unis, non.
'fin bon finalement depuis mon dernier post, je me suis rendu compte qu'un adaptateur était à plus cher que de quelques Euros en France. Donc plutôt que d'en acheter un second à NY et m'embêter de retour à Paris avec des adaptateurs de prises (et ho vendre le kit d'adaptateurs de prises 40$ fallait pas pousser...), j'ai préféré en acheter un ici. 

A.


----------



## Groki (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai vraiment besoin d'etre rassure.

Je reviens des US ou je me suis enfin offert le Mac dont je revais. Un PowerBook G4 12" avec lecteur SuperDrive et tout le toutim. Bref j'etais hyper content. Seulement voila, je me retrouve avec une prise americaine. Comme j'avais a peu pres tout prevu, je me suis achete toujours aux US le pack avec tous les adaptateurs afin de pouvoir changer celui avec la prise americaine, avec une prise francaise. N'ayant pas encore recu le paquet contenant le pack Worldwide traveler etant donne que je l'ai fait envoye separement (ma valise etant trop pleine) et ma batterie etant a plat, je suis alle au supermarche du coin pour savoir s'ils avaient un adaptateur pour ma prise americaine afin que je puisse brancher tout cela sur ma prise murale francaise.

Ils n'en avaient pas. Mais en revanche ils m'ont donne (oui oui donne) un cable pour chaine Hi-Fi qui se branche sans probleme sur l'adaptateur du transformateur. Et c'est la que le bas blesse. L'ordinateur se recharge sans probleme. Pas de fumee, pas d'odeur de crame... tutti va bene, sauf que le transfo il est brulant. Alors je me demande si c'est normal. Il n'est pas brulant au debut mais par la suite il chauffe serieusement. Moi je trouve que cela est un peu trop chaud a mon gout, mais vous qui etes habitues aux Mac et plus particulierement aux PowerBook G4 12" 1.5 Mhz, est-ce que cela vous semble normal?

Merci a toute personne susceptible de me tuyauter la dessus. A+


----------



## Groki (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un probleme identique, revenant des US avec mon PowerBook 12" et j'ai aussi branche un cable de chaine HiFi qui rentre parfaitement dans la fiche de l'adaptateur du chargeur. Ca chauffe terriblement et je n'ose pas laisser mon ordi se recharger tranquillement quand je ne suis pas la. Que puis-je faire. Est-ce normal que cela chauffe autant. As tu eu une reponse de Macinside?





			
				neiluj a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe tres bien ce sujet!
> Voici mon soucis, j'ai achete un iBook G4 12' 1.2Ghz a HongKong (ce qui explique l'absence d'accent sur mon post, trop chiant de changer de langue a chaque fois  ), la bloc d'alim est un 45W et bien entendu je n'ai pas le cable blanc qui s'enfonce dedans pour le brancher ici en France.
> j'ai donc utilise un cable (SONY) qui rentre dedans mais SANS garde fou, le bloc lui en a un.
> Premier probleme : J'ai trouve que mon chargeur chauffait BEAUCOUP!
> ...


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2005)

Hullo,

Je voudrais pas qu'ils vous arrivent des problèmes... mais:
J'ai souvent connu des adaptateurs chauds bouillants.
Et lorsque je suis allé à NYC avec mon iBook, il m'a suffit de mettre un adaptateur de prise à mon adaptateur français pour que je puisse le recharger sur place sans problème.

A.


----------



## gigandetc (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde. Il y a environ 2 semaines, mon adaptateur secteur (45W pour Powerbook 12" dernière génération) a rendu l'âme de manière soudaine. J'ai fait marcher ma garantie sur l'apple store directement, en précisant qu'il s'agissait d'un 45W et le lendemain je recevais un nouvel adeptateur, mais 65W cette fois-ci... Ma conclusion : apple s'est peut-être planté dans le choix des ses adaptateurs secteur pour les portable de dernière génération : ils chauffent énormément, il est donc possible que leur consomation d'énergie ait augmenté... Et ils ont corrigé le tire ne m'envoyant un 65W, le 45W ayant grillé pendant l'utilisation du mac sur le secteur. Plosible ? D'ailleurs, 85 °C pour mon GPU comme je les ai mesurés récement, c'est pas un peu beaucoup ? Et moins de 3h d'autonomie sur une batterie neuve qualibrée avec soin et toujours utilisé dans des cycles complets (sans exception), c'est pas un peu peu ??? Merci de me répondre !


----------



## silicium (4 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour!
Depuis quelques jours, je remarque qu'à chaque fois que je mets ma batterie en charge, le voyant orange ne s'allume plus. Seul le voyant vert du connecteur du chargeur reste allumé. J'ai essayé de tourner la fiche... aucun résultat. La batterie charge pourtant normalement... quelle est la conséquence? quelqu'un connait le remède? 
Merci!


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir, bonne nuit, bonne continuation de soirée c'est selon 

J'ai lu attentivement tous les posts, car j'ai aussi mon chargeur qui chauffe fortement sur mon powerbook 12". J'ai regarde celui du ipod, qui se trouve a cote de l'autre et il est "normal"... 

Il n'y a pas un mec  (ou une nana  ) calé en electricité et en resistance ? Car j'aimerai bien savoir si à la longue ca peut endomager la machine ou la batterie...

MERCI 

et Bonsoir, bonne nuit, bonne continuation de soirée c'est selon


----------



## big-nambas (20 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à Garulfo et à vous tous,

Je viens d'aller sur Powerbook.fr, j'ai rien trouvé sur ce Kensington. Ca m'intéresse aussi, quelqu'un a-t-il des infos???




			
				Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez-vous de l'adaptateur universel Kensington ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nounours78 (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Voilà j'ai un ibook 14" voir ma signature, et je rencontre un souci, au début je pensai que c'était rien mais ca recommence. Voilà donc mon chargeur est branché et connecté a mon ibook la diode orange ou verte s'allume normalement mais defois la diode s'éteint toute seule. J'enleve la partie reliée a l'ordinateur et rebranche rien ne change il faut que je débranche le chargeur de la prise pour que la diode se réallume. Je précise que quand la diode s'éteint ca ne recharge plus la batterie. 
J'ai acheté mon ibook en mars 2005 il est donc toujours sous garantie. 

j'aurai aimé savoir si quelqu'un avait deja rencontré ce problème. Si oui qu'est se que vous avez fait. Sinon que dois je faire appeler apple je suppose.

Mais je me pose aussi des question pour ma batterie car ca fait au moins 3 fois que le chargeur déconne pendant la charge et donc ca ne fait pas de cycle complet.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## zemzem (22 Septembre 2005)

Es-tu sur que la prise de courrant sur laquel tu as branché ton chargeur n'a pas de mauvais contactes.
Le poid du transfo peut parfois créer des faux contactes si il est bougé même légèrement ... 
essaye de le brancher sur une rallonge et posé sur le sol ou sur une table ... si le problème persiste > toubib !


----------



## nounours78 (22 Septembre 2005)

ba pas de souci vu qu'il est deja brancher sur une rallonge posé sur mon bureau


----------



## CHAUCRIN (23 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,
même problème avec un PB 17" de 11/2003.Apple questionné me répond que c'est un problème de batterie.Celle-ci remplacée le problème resurgit parfois mais  de moins en moins souvent.


----------



## nounours78 (23 Septembre 2005)

Merci mais mon ibook est de mars2004 ca veut dire qu'il a 6 mois donc bon proebleme batterie ou meme un problème avec le chargeur c'est quand meme pas normal.


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit complément sur les adaptateurs 65 Watts :
> 
> -certain utilisateus rapportent qu'en cours d'utilisation l'adaptateur ce coupe et'ils sont obliger de débrancher l'adaptateur secteur de la prise murale puis de le rebrancher, ne vous affollez pas c'est normal, les adaptateurs secteur 65 Watts ce coupe tout seul en cas de surtension même très legere (c'est ça ou a force ils grillent) par contre si le phénomêne ce produit régullierrement pensez a faire controler votre installation et/ou l'arrivé EDF, d'autres appareils éléctrique risque de ne pas apprécier



C'est en train de m'arriver souvent et je ne comprends pas, ma copine n'a pas le problème dans le même appart' malgré les 2 powerbooks... Ce sont les même adaptateurs (65 W), on les a intervertis pour voir... pfff. je tombe toujours en "panne", et de plus en plus souvent !!!

Que faire ?... Le changement d'adaptateur est-il une solution ? J'ai pas l'impression...  Ça va que j'ai une vieille batterie qui encaisse à la place de la neuve sinon je criserais... grrr 

Tiens ! Là ! ça vient de péter à nouveau !   J'essaie d'en rire... mais ça m'agace. Beaucoup.


----------



## nounours78 (25 Septembre 2005)

ce week end j'ai chargé mon ibook avec le chargeur du powerbook de mon copain donc un chargeur 75 w a la place d'un chargeur 45 w aucun souci la charge c'est faite toute seule entièrement.
Ce soir chargé mon ibook avec mon chargeur sur une autre prise. Le chargeur été super chaud on le prenait 2 secondes maxi dans la main juste le temps de le déplacer c'est tout. le chargement c'est effectué sans souci aussi.

Mais bon depuis les 2 ou 3 fois ou il a coupé la charge je constate que mon ibook n'a plus que 4h d'autonomie contre presque 6h avant je trouve que c'est un perte énorme et me demande si ca a un rapport avec les arrêts durant la charge.

Donc voilà je pense appeler apple mais a votre avis puis je vraiment espérer avoir quelque chose pour ma batterie?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2005)

Oui, car a priori, soit ta batterie est défectueuse, soit c'est le chargeur.
tu ne faisais pas parti du lot des batteries qui ont du etre changé cet été ?


----------



## nounours78 (26 Septembre 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, car a priori, soit ta batterie est défectueuse, soit c'est le chargeur.
> tu ne faisais pas parti du lot des batteries qui ont du etre changé cet été ?



Non j'en faisais pas parti j'ai vérifié en juin les numéro de série


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

en tout cas le chargeur de chez macway à 29,90 en promo  marche très bien sur mes PB 12" :style: :king:


----------



## rdemonie (9 Octobre 2005)

j'ai le petit clip pour enrouller le fil qui c'est cass&#233;, vous s'avez si c'est garantie?????

ou est ce que qu'elle qu'un connait un moyen d'avoir un deuxieme chargeur moins cher? occasion?????


----------



## Wonto (9 Octobre 2005)

quelqun sait il si il est possible d'avoir separement la "ralonge" des chargeurs? je parle de la partie avant le transfo... qui comprend la prise secteur 22v et l'embout a inserer sur le chargeur...

vous voyez ce que je veux dire? des achetable ala piece au pres d'un revendeur apple?

merciiiii


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Octobre 2005)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> quelqun sait il si il est possible d'avoir separement la "ralonge" des chargeurs? je parle de la partie avant le transfo... qui comprend la prise secteur 22v et l'embout a inserer sur le chargeur...
> 
> vous voyez ce que je veux dire? des achetable ala piece au pres d'un revendeur apple?
> 
> merciiiii


 
La rallonge, non. Par contre Apple vend (mais je ne l'ai plus vu sur l'Apple Store en ligne depuis longtemps) un lot de coin prises pour les différents types de prises.
Si tu as besoin de la rallonge, le plus simple est d'acheter un adaptateur de prise que tu branches au bout de la rallonge. C'est ce que j'ai fait aux Etats-Unis, je n'ai eu aucun problème.

A.


----------



## Wonto (9 Octobre 2005)

Bha disons que ca serait par facilit&#233;, pour ne laisser une en permanance chez moi, sur mon bureau, pour pas devoir me metre a 4 pattes en dessous de ma planche afin de brancher mon powerbook...

j'aimerai avoir un arriv&#233;e facil d'acces au dessus, sur mon bureaun comme ca je rentre, je branche mon adaptateur dessus et laisse l'autre dans le sac...

vous voyez?

mais bon, je "bricolerai" peu etre un ralonge electrique "simple", mais ca moin en accord avec le disign minimaliste de ma futuire instalation high-tech...


----------



## rdemonie (9 Octobre 2005)

tu as cas mettre une ralonge domino sur ton bureau que tu fixes au mur et la tu branches toute tes prises tu gardes donc le petit ambout pour chez toi et la ralonge apple dans ton sac.


----------



## rdemonie (9 Octobre 2005)

est ce que l'ambout prise du chargeur ipod est valable pour le chargeur de mon pb?


----------



## Wonto (9 Octobre 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> tu as cas mettre une ralonge domino sur ton bureau que tu fixes au mur et la tu branches toute tes prises tu gardes donc le petit ambout pour chez toi et la ralonge apple dans ton sac.



Ouai mais bon el principe c de planquer un maximum toute trace de ces putains de prise electriques... 

mais bon... je chercherai quand meme... ca seraplus gracieux... t'achete pas un mac pour avoir un bureau de hardcore gammer...


----------



## Cesca (17 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (500 a 800 Mhz) ou un iBook dual USB (G3/G4) ou un PowerBook G4 12" aluminium il vous faudrat cette adaptateur secteur (45 Watts a connecteur petit jack)


Bonjour,
Mille merci &#224; MacInside d'avoir lanc&#233; ce sujet. Je vais peut-&#234;tre avoir enfin une r&#233;ponse.

Mon iBook G3-700MHz avait un probl&#232;me de connexion &#233;lectrique. Le voyant lumineux ne s'allumait que lorsqu'il le voulait bien et la batterie ne se rechargeait que dans ce cas.
Le mois dernier, apr&#232;s un voyage en Irlande, non satisfaisant, de l'iBook (je ne sais pas ce qu'on lui a fait), Apple a d&#233;cid&#233; d'&#233;changer l'adaptateur-secteur. On aurait d&#251; commencer par l&#224;.  Ca ne m'aurait pas co&#251;t&#233; 20 euros en t&#233;l&#233;phone. Le nouvel adaptateur a l'air de fonctionner, mais j'ai un doute.

L'ancien adaptateur ne marchait que lorsqu'il le voulait bien, il chauffait tellement qu'il &#233;tait fendu, en revanche j'ai l'impression que la batterie &#233;tait mieux recharg&#233;e avec une autonomie sup&#233;rieure d'une 1/2 heure, voire plus.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si le nouvel adaptateur que j'ai re&#231;u est ad&#233;quat ? Je vous donne en vrac, telles quelles, les infos que j'ai trouv&#233;es. Inutile de pr&#233;ciser que je n'y comprends rien :

Ancien Adaptateur-embout en m&#233;tal :
Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la mention 45 ou 65w 
Mod&#232;le number : m8482 
AC input : 1,2A ? PSCV 450120A QAS-TE 4906
91-56802 input : AC 100-240  50-60 HZ
85-120A  output : 24V ..... 1,875 A

Nouvel Adaptateur-embout PVC :
Mod&#232;le A1036 45w
AC input : 1,2A ? ADP-45ZH  V85
Input AC 100-240  50-60 HZ
92-118VA  output 24,5V ..... 1,875 A

Je vous remercie pour votre aide 
Bonne journ&#233;e

Cesca


----------



## kertruc (19 Octobre 2005)

Je me suis autorisé la correction orthographique de cet excellent post...
Tu peux le copier pour remplacer l'ancien avant de virer mon post, ou tu peux le virer si tu le prends mal, mais je fais ça pour rendre service, parce que c'est un post très utile, et qui est lu par pas mal de monde.
Je garanti pas qu'il ne reste plus de fautes, mais j'ai fait un bon nettoyage  

Si vous utilisez un PowerBook 1400/2400/3400/3500/G3/iBook palourde, il vous faudra cet adaptateur secteur (45 Watts à connecteur gros jack)







Si vous utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (500 a 800 Mhz) ou un iBook dual USB (G3/G4) ou un PowerBook G4 12" aluminium il vous faudra cet adaptateur secteur (45 Watts à connecteur petit jack)






Si vous utilisez un PowerBook G4 titanium (867 a 1000 Mhz) ou un PowerBook G4 Aluminum 15" et 17"  il vous faudra cet adaptateur secteur (65 Watts à connecteur petit jack)






Note :

- les PowerBook G4 400/500 Mhz et les premiers iBook dual USB (500 à bus 66 Mhz) ont été fournis avec un adaptateur secteur yoyo à connecteur petit jack, ceux ci ne sont plus disponibles et sont remplacés par les adaptateurs blancs






-les adaptateurs secteur 65 watts peuvent être utilisés sur tout les PowerBook G4 et iBook dual USB (G3/G4)

-les adaptateurs secteur 45 watts ne doivent pas être utilisés sur les machines qui ont été vendues avec un adaptateur 65 watts, même si cela peut fonctionner il ne faut pas les utiliser, ils créent des problèmes de charge de batterie

Les adaptateurs secteur sont universels, ils fonctionnent de 110 à 240 Volts en 50/60 hz


----------



## DsquaredBoy (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont l'intention de commander un powerbook aux Etats Unis, que faut-il acheter (comme cable) en plus ((et où se le(s) procurer ?)) pour pouvoir le faire fonctionner en France car en le commandant je recevrai uniquement le chargeur secteur, ce qui me semble insuffisant non ?


----------



## AntoineD (25 Octobre 2005)

DsquaredBoy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui comme moi ont l'intention de commander un powerbook aux Etats Unis, que faut-il acheter (comme cable) en plus ((et où se le(s) procurer ?)) pour pouvoir le faire fonctionner en France car en le commandant je recevrai uniquement le chargeur secteur, ce qui me semble insuffisant non ?



Hum une petite recherche dans les forums avant de poster et tu aurais eu la solution 

Nota : il faut que tu l'achètes directement aux Etats-Unis. Si tu fais la transaction par VPC, t'es quitte pour les douanes...


----------



## recent (27 Octobre 2005)

je doit changer mon adaptateur sur mon iBook G3 900mhz, blanc a double port USB et firewire (achat en juillet 2003).
en theorie l'adaptateur dont j'ai besoin est : M8943G/A, ce qui est la reference exacte de ce que j'ai deja (24v / 45w).

cependant en regardant sur ce site : http://www.mdsbattery.com.fr/shop/productprofile.asp?ProductGroupID=1639

ils precisent bien que le model presenter (M7332), remplace quasiement tous les anciens adaptateurs APPLE dont le M8943G/A.

ma question : acheter ou pas acheter ????

merci de me repondre rapidement svp...


----------



## erVe-b2 (17 Novembre 2005)

coucou a tous !

Ayant acquis un iBook et un Disque dur externe a San Francisco, je me retrouve avec 2 jolies prises US.
Comment je fais quand je rentre en France moi maintenant?
J'ai beau lire et relire le post je ne comprends pas grand chose et qui plus est seuls les equipements Apple sont mentionnes.

merci beaucoup les voyageurs (ou les marchandeurs peut etre... :-D )


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

erVe-b2 a dit:
			
		

> coucou a tous !
> 
> Ayant acquis un iBook et un Disque dur externe a San Francisco, je me retrouve avec 2 jolies prises US.
> Comment je fais quand je rentre en France moi maintenant?
> ...



Tu vas dans dans une quincaillerie, un supermarché et t'achètes 2 adaptateurs tout bêtes genre entrée = fiche US > sortie = fiche française. C'est un bout de plastique tout con et c'est pas cher.

Tu peux également frimer et acheter à 25 euros le kit commercialisé sur l'Apple Store mais là y t'en faudra 2 aussi


----------



## erVe-b2 (17 Novembre 2005)

et ca ne posera pas de problemes a cause des differences de frequences ?
tu es sur que les prises entres US sortie Fr de type "terre" (les prises a ordi quoi, les GROSSES prises) ca se trouve facilement ?


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

erVe-b2 a dit:
			
		

> et ca ne posera pas de problemes a cause des differences de frequences ?
> tu es sur que les prises entres US sortie Fr de type "terre" (les prises a ordi quoi, les GROSSES prises) ca se trouve facilement ?



Non ça ne pose pas de problème le chargeur est conçu pour ça et si tu avais lu le thread tu le saurais déjà


----------



## erVe-b2 (17 Novembre 2005)

roh mais je comprends vraiment rien!
j'ai cru lire que justement il fallait changer le chargeur sinon on cramait la batterie...

bon ok j'approche de la fin grace a toi, merci 

un pti conseil pour trouver le matos?
en MP si tu preferes


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Novembre 2005)

erVe-b2 a dit:
			
		

> un pti conseil pour trouver le matos?


N'importe quel électricien ou magasin genre darty, confo et autres... mon adaptateur, je l'ai acheté aux Galeries Lafayette...

A.


----------



## erVe-b2 (17 Novembre 2005)

ok ok merci.
je viens de realiser un truc: le disque dur externe n'a pas de chargeur, juste un cable donc que se passe t'il si je le branche dans une prise Francaise?


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

erVe-b2 a dit:
			
		

> ok ok merci.
> je viens de realiser un truc: le disque dur externe n'a pas de chargeur, juste un cable donc que se passe t'il si je le branche dans une prise Francaise?



Quelque part sur ton disque dur, il doit être marqué s'il accepte le 220 V ou =240V. Si t'as des doutes, montre-le au magasin où tu iras acheter ton adaptateur.


----------



## erVe-b2 (17 Novembre 2005)

merci beaucoup AntoineD pour tes reponses rapides et explicites.
merci egalement a adrienhb


----------



## florelle (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'avais bien tout lu?*
Comme il était noté que les petits jacks n'étaient plus en circu ( pardon Maconline et Kertruc)  j'ai donc commandé un yoyo M7332 pour mon wallstreet.
Y'a un bonne et une très mauvaise nouvelle ( Surtout pour moi?*) 
La bonne : chez MDS Battery, ils envoient le colis en UPS sous 24 heures et c'est un PETIT jack.
La mauvaise : mon wallstreet reçoit du GROS jack, comme on le sait. ( Je passe sur la prise GB?)
Et aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraître,  du petit à introduire dans du gros, ça marche pas?

Il existe ( je l'ai trouvé chez Madsonline) un connecteur gros jack femelle-petit jack mâle. ( Sans doute pour ceux qui perdent leur G3 mais ont conservé leur chargeur !!!)  Mais moi, c'est l'inverse qu'il me faut...
Avez vous une idée pour pas que j'aie perdu plein de tunes ? ( 72 euros, pour être précis)

Merci beaucoup.

Olivier

PS J'en veux évidemment pas à ceusses qui ont écrit qu'il y avait plus de yoyos petits jacks? Pouvaient pas savoir?*les chinois refabriquent tout ! )


----------



## frz (11 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
je viens de brancher le transfo de mon ibook, et les plombs de mon appartement ont sautés (ma multiprise qui a rendu l'ame&#8230.
Heureusement, le ibook n'était pas branché au transfo.
Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas si le transfo a été endommagé ou non. Je n'ose pas brancher le ibook dessus, de peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose.
Quelqu'un saurait il comment tester un transfo ? J'ai un multimetre, mais je ne sais pas trop comment tester la broche qui se connecte au mac.


Merci !


----------



## frz (11 Décembre 2005)

frz a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> je viens de brancher le transfo de mon ibook, et les plombs de mon appartement ont sautés (ma multiprise qui a rendu l'ame&#8230.
> Heureusement, le ibook n'était pas branché au transfo.
> Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas si le transfo a été endommagé ou non. Je n'ose pas brancher le ibook dessus, de peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose.
> ...



Je viens de réussir à le tester (en mettant des aiguilles à coudres sur les pointes de mon testeur ;-)
et j'obtiens 2 tensions différentes :
24V et 1,5V (approx).
Ca vous semble correct ?
(ibook G3 800 mhz)


----------



## fotjadi (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour !

Nouveau sur ce site et pas très fort en informatique, j'aimerais de l'aide sur le problème suivant:

J'ai un vieux Powerbook 160 qui sommeille depuis près de 12 mois dans un coin.

Ayant besoin de récupérer un fichier Excel sur cette bécane, j'ai voulu le remettre en service via l'adaptateur/chargeur modèle M5651Z (APS-20E).
Rien à faire, pas de démarrage du tout...

Ayant lu ça quelquepart, j'ai alors réalisé un "Power Manager reset" en introduisant deux trombonnes dans les deux petits trous près du bouton de démarrage .

Depuis, j'ai bien un début de démarrage, mais rien de plus: j'ai le signal sonore et l'écran s'allume pour s'éteindre aussitôt. Ensuite mon powerbook boucle sur "arrêt -  redémarrage, arrêt - redémarrage, etc.... etc..."

Où est-ce que j'ai foiré ???? Comment solutionner ce probléme ????

Merci de vos conseils ....


----------



## AntoineD (24 Décembre 2005)

fotjadi a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce que j'ai foiré ???? Comment solutionner ce probléme ????
> 
> Merci de vos conseils ....



...commence par poster ton message au bon endroit alors, car ici on parle des alimentations de portable 

Fouille dans le forum, ton problème a sûrement déjà été évoqué. Sinon, crée un nouveau thread


----------



## fotjadi (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour Antoine !

Et merci pour la réponse très sympathique !!!!!

J'ai précisé que j'étais nouveau sur ce site et peu féru en informatique...

Alors j'ai cherché dans le forum avec déjà pas mal de galère et j'ai trouvé ce fil qui parle justement de portable et d'alimentation secteur... Alors si j'ai tout faux, devant qui je dois me prosterner pour avoir quelques conseils utiles ???? 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2005)

vieux portable = question dans mac classic


----------



## AntoineD (25 Décembre 2005)

fotjadi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Antoine !
> 
> Et merci pour la réponse très sympathique !!!!!



Y'a pas de quoi.  




> Alors j'ai cherché dans le forum avec déjà pas mal de galère et j'ai trouvé ce fil qui parle justement de portable et d'alimentation secteur... Alors si j'ai tout faux, devant qui je dois me prosterner pour avoir quelques conseils utiles ????



Pas besoin de se prosterner, fallait pas le prendre comme ça... Et mackie t'a répondu  

Tout est bien qui finit bien.


----------



## diskoway (29 Décembre 2005)

Parfait cette réponse ! 
Où peut on se procurer ces adaptateurs ? 
ou quels sont les références de ces derniers ?

Aurais tu les memes renseignements pour des adaptateurs pour nano
acheté aux Etats unis ?

Merci BEAUCOUP beaucoup !

Diskoway


----------



## diskoway (29 Décembre 2005)

Je m'excuse pour le post précédent, je débarque sur ce site et pensais répondre a 
un post qui apparaissait sur la première page ...

Sur des posts précédent je viens de trouver ceci :

"Une petite précision sur les chargeurs Apple, ils sont en 100-120V/220-240V, donc il n'y a pas besoin d'un transformateur pour modifier la tension. On le branche direct à n'importe quelle prise de courant dans le monde (avec le bon connecteur bien sûr) "

Peut on me confirmer les infos ci-dessus ??
C'est donc aussi valable pour les Ipod ??

Merci beaucoup ...


----------



## Powerboobook (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, j'ai un Powerbook 15' que j'ai eu pour noel! 
Mais j'ai un petit soucis, en faite j'ai un petit grésillement très chiant du coté de l'alimentation et ce bruit se produit uniquement quand le powerbook est éteind et sur secteur, si j'enlève la prise secteur il n'y a plus de bruit:mouais:  AU SECOURS!!!! Suis-je le seul?? 
Je sens le S.A.V à plein nez!!!!:rose: :rose: Ecoeuré!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je cherche un peu partout sur internet un site qui vende des alimentations secteur pour iBook G4 800Mhz, donc du 45W, mais je ne trouve que des alim. 65W. 
Où diable peut-on trouver des alim. 45W?

d'avance merci et désolé si c'est déjà dit qq part sur le forum, mais mes recherches sont restées vaines à ce niveau-là aussi


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Powerboobook a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, voilà, j'ai un Powerbook 15' que j'ai eu pour noel!
> Mais j'ai un petit soucis, en faite j'ai un petit grésillement très chiant du coté de l'alimentation et ce bruit se produit uniquement quand le powerbook est éteind et sur secteur, si j'enlève la prise secteur il n'y a plus de bruit:mouais:  AU SECOURS!!!! Suis-je le seul??
> Je sens le S.A.V à plein nez!!!!:rose: :rose: Ecoeuré!!!


non non je pense que c'est juste ta prise secteur qui fait du bruit.Tu situe d'ou viens le bruit?Du portable ou de la prise secteur?si c'est de la prise c'est pas inquiétant! 
Par contre si c'est du portable ca l'est plus...


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je cherche un peu partout sur internet un site qui vende des alimentations secteur pour iBook G4 800Mhz, donc du 45W, mais je ne trouve que des alim. 65W.
> Où diable peut-on trouver des alim. 45W?




relis le sujet de départ : les 65W fonctionne en lien et place d'un 45W


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> relis le sujet de départ : les 65W fonctionne en lien et place d'un 45W


Oups, ça m'avait échappé... Désolé et merci !


----------



## mjolk (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous...

Je viens vers vous en ce jour funeste.
Voilà comme par magie , en branchant mon ibook g4 1.07ghz sur le secteru lorsqu'il criait famine ( entendez par là , qu'il venait de m'avertir que ma batterie était faible en ressource), la petite diode ne s'allume pas.

L'icone d ebatterie du finder m'affiche une jolie pile avec une prise secteur, lorsque je regarde l'état de charge il m'affiche " calcul...jusqu'à la recharge", lorsque j'appuie sur le petit bouton de la batterie la derniere diode clignote comme une folle.

J'ai redémarer, rien de différent. démontage de la batterie, remontage, rien de différent. j'enlève la pris esecteur la change d'orifice dans le multiprise, toujours rien.

Me trompe-je en m'inquiétant sur le fait que ma batterie est morte?

Rassurez moi que ce n'est pas mon cher ibook qui va mourir d'ici quelques heures.


----------



## freudmac (29 Janvier 2006)

il existe chez I Go Juice 70 (turning power into producyivity)
Un adaptateur qui marche pratiquement sur tous les ordinateur tres simple d'utilisation et marche bien différentes sorti pour la conexion aussi bien sur des portable mac que sur des telephones et ainsi de suite
voir sur le site
http://www.igo.com


----------



## plezo (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour
le problème :
(très) mauvais contact au niveau de la broche de l'alim (externe) qui s'enfiche dans la prise ( qui ressemble un peu à une prise RCA) du pwb
Donc des fois (mais des fois seulement) y a contact et la batterie se recharge mais la plupart du temps y a pas contact ( et comme la batterie est naze ...);
Je suppose qu'il est exclus d'essayer de remplacer la prise femelle du pwb ... ( les tests ont été fait avec une alim externe neuve ( ou quasi) et ça marche pas mieux c donc la partie femelle ( celle qui est dans le pwb) qui déconne !

Avez vous des idées ? des pites ? des liens ?
philippe​


----------



## plezo (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
où puis je trouver le brochage de la prise alim d'un pwb 12" alu ?
merci
philippe


----------



## mat.chabot (29 Mars 2006)

depuis quelques jours en j'ai le compteur de batterie qui ne bouge plus je suis bloqué à 35 %.
En branchant l'alim secteur le voyant indique qu'il charge mais rien ne change à l'écran.
Que faire pour reset le compteur ou problème de soft?
J'ai cherché dans la partie économiseur d'énergie.
help


----------



## belion (13 Avril 2006)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> j'ai insere la nouvelle batterie, j'ai demarre sans l'adaptateur branché dessus, ca marche, ibook demarre. je branche l'adaptateur, mon ibook "disjoncte" (style extinction instantanee a la fraction de seconde ou insere la fiche dans le connecteur de charge ibook)
> 
> 
> Salut j'ai le même pbm que djinn
> ...


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Avril 2006)

Est-ce que ce chargeur pourrait recharger et alimenter mon powerbook pismo G3 500 mhzs ? J'ai quelques hésitations  

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_21_221&products_id=3525&p=5


----------



## marylin (28 Avril 2006)

Bonjour !

Depuis un an que j'ai mon bel iBook G4 14", pas de souci
Quand je le branche sur le secteur, il y a une baisse de tension dans tout l'appartement, et une étincelle dans la multiprise (ou la prise murale, selon si je le branche sur l'une ou l'autre), et je me suis aperçus hier que les bouts des broches de mon transfo étaient un peu "marquées" au bout, comme si elles avaient cramé... 

Rien de bien grave, mais est-ce que ça risque de poser problème à terme ? Et comment éviter ça ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## marot (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je crois avoir tout lu et pas trouvé de réponse.
Pourtant Agen, je me suis pris les pieds dans le fil de l'alim.
Subséquemment, la fiche est cassée et vu mes vieux yeux, je me vois mal la réparer ...
Je trouve (au téléphone et à 45 km ) une alim ref M8943 certifiée conforme à mon Titanium 550 ... hors sur la mienne il est indiqué M8482 (lu par des jeunes yeux)
Jeunes, soyez gentil(le)s d'aider Vozaînés.
Archi


----------



## Dr Aldol (29 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.

    Si je me permet de poster ici aujourd'hui c'est que l'heure est grave :rateau: En effet, après 6 mois d'utilisation intense et sans aucun souci, voilà que mon powerbook G4 me fait des siennes...

   Le problème est assez simple, la batterie n'est plus rechargée par le chargeur... Le voyant est allumé, l'indicateur de charge reste bloquée sur "calcul du temps restant" et les voyants sous la batterie sont éteins... J'ai déja fait le reset du PMU qui lui a permis de recharger une fois la batterie et depuis, plus rien...

    Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème, merci de me faire signe et si jamais, m'indiquer la démarche a suivre me permettant de résoudre ce "malencontreux" problème  

D'avance, merci...


----------



## Alephthau (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Un petit probl&#232;me depuis quelque temps mon powerbook 17" 
(que je n'utilise intensivement que sur secteur),
interrompt la connection secteur, passant sur la batterie. Le t&#233;moin de la fiche jack sur l'ordi passant de allum&#233; vert &#224; &#233;teint. 
Pour revenir &#224; un &#233;tat "normal" des choses, je d&#233;branche l'alim c&#244;t&#233; courant et rebranche de suite. &#199;a devient vite chiant ! 
Le t&#233;moin du jack passe &#224; ambre, puis redevient vert en fin de charge.
Les utilitaires (Capacity meter) montrent une batterie qui se charge normalement.
(capacit&#233; 5144/5800 originels)
J'ai essay&#233; de r&#233;initialiser la PMU, (MAJ-CTRL-ALT D&#233;marrage) aucun effet. 
Si la preuve de la r&#233;initialisation est un changement de date, je n'y suis pas arriv&#233; !
J'ai &#244;t&#233; la batterie et l&#224; plus de d&#233;crochage secteur intempestif.

Qu'en pensez-vous?
merci d'avance de vos lumi&#232;res 

Je pr&#233;cise que cela a commenc&#233; bien avant les grandes chaleurs&#8230;

PowerBookG4 17" 1,33mhz. OSX.3.9
achat de 09/2003 batterie et transfo d'origine.


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

Alephthau a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Un petit problème depuis quelque temps mon powerbook 17"
> (que je n'utilise intensivement que sur secteur),
> interrompt la connection secteur, passant sur la batterie. Le témoin de la fiche jack sur l'ordi passant de allumé vert à éteint.
> ...



l'alimentation secteur 65W de ton PowerBook ce coupe en cas d'un surtension même légère de ton installation électrique, ce que tu fais est bien, il faut débrancher la prise secteur quand ça ce produit puis attendre une minute et la re-brancher, mais si ça continu 
=> essais la machine en dehors de chez toi => si ça fonctionne correctement fait vérifier ton installation électrique, sinon change ton adaptateur secteur <


----------



## Alephthau (22 Juillet 2006)

Merci beaucoup de cette explication


----------



## jem25 (1 Août 2006)

j'ai perdu la petite fiche qui va sur l'adaptateur est-il possible d'en racheter une ou il faut racheter tout l'ensemble?


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Août 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdu la petite fiche qui va sur l'adaptateur est-il possible d'en racheter une ou il faut racheter tout l'ensemble?



Contrairement à l'Apple Store américain, le français ne les propose pas à la vente.
Par contre, on ne peut racheter juste celle dont on a besoin, mais toutes les fiches existantes pour les différentes prises qui existent.

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2006)

Un chargeur de powerbook 15 1,33 ghz ça fonctionne sur un ibook G4 de la même fréquence ? Merci


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Un chargeur de powerbook 15 1,33 ghz ça fonctionne sur un ibook G4 de la même fréquence ? Merci



ben oui relis


----------



## ultrabody (11 Novembre 2006)

j'ai un problème récurrent depuis 1 semaine : 
l'alimentation du mbp.

c'est le 3 ième problème que je rencontre en l'espace de 2 de mois sur le mbp... c'est vraiment embetant...

je m'explique, lorsque je branche la fiche dans la prise du macbook pro pour utiliser l'alimentation secteur afin d'éviter de solliciter la batterie, il s'est avéré que la fiche ne fonctionnait pas.

je suis obligé de bouger la fiche pour ça passe au vert ou orange..

je pense que ce n'est pas un problème lié à mon cable d'alimentation mais au port aimanté du mbp qui reçoit la prise mal de l'alimentation....

du coup, il arrive que je ne suis plus sur l'alimentation secteur, mais sur la batterie....
je ne sais pas pourquoi.....

bref, je pense encore une fois solliciter clg informatique pour voir ce qui se passe.. c'est vraiment énervant à force....
je ne peux pas bosser sur des projets.... je commence à peine à bosser et plouf, j'ai un autre incident...

donnez moi une solution pour que je ne rencontre plus de soucis avec le mbp...
j'en ai marre de me taper des allés retours vers clg informatique, marre de ne pas pouvoir travailler serrainement avec un formidable outil qui peine avec la fiabilité..


----------



## rdemonie (13 Novembre 2006)

Aie!!!!!!!
c'est la premiere fois que je lis ce post et j'aurais peut etre du le lire plus tot

Je m'explique:
Mon frere a un pb G4 12" et moi un pb G4 15". Il y a un mois il s'est planté et est partis chez lui avec mon chargeur (evidament, meme taille meme couleur) . J'utilise donc le sien depuis un mois, sans aucun pb si se n'est que chaque fois que je d'echarge ma baterie completement il m'est bien 10min a bien vouloir se reallumer. Lui n'a rencontré aucun pb avec le mien.

Est ce que c'est grave d'utiliser un chargeur avec un voltage trop grand/petit? Je risque de casser mon transfo??? et si oui combien sa coute un nouveau???


----------



## er_mouloud (25 Novembre 2006)

Dr Aldol a dit:


> Le problème est assez simple, la batterie n'est plus rechargée par le chargeur... Le voyant est allumé, l'indicateur de charge reste bloquée sur "calcul du temps restant" et les voyants sous la batterie sont éteins... J'ai déja fait le reset du PMU qui lui a permis de recharger une fois la batterie et depuis, plus rien...



Bonjour, 

Il me semble ne pas avoir trouvé la solution à mon problème qui ressemble à celui de Dr Aldol, mais en plus grave.
Sur mon Powerbook alu 15" le voyant de l'alimentation est orange, pourtant je n'ai pas l'impression que la batterie se recharge. Je l'ai laissé une nuit et le voyant de la batterie était toujours d'un point clignotant. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que je ne peux même pas démarrer le powerbook. 
Serait-il possible que l'éléctricité ne trouve plus son chemin et n'arrive pas à alimenter l'ordinateur ni atteindre la batterie?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et connaissance. Etant assez loin d'un magasin apple le fait de connaître plus ou moins à quoi m'attendre m'éviterais quelques déplacements.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## McFlan (9 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> -les adaptateurs secteur 65 watts peuvent être utiliser sur tout les PowerBook G4 et iBook dual USB (G3/G4)



Ma soeur vient de griller son adaptateur 45W pour iBookG4.
Impossible d'en trouver un sur le net.
Je peux donc le remplacer par un 65W sans aucun problème? Je voudrais pas flinguer la batterie, ou je ne sais quoi.


Merci.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2006)

McFlan a dit:


> Ma soeur vient de griller son adaptateur 45W pour iBookG4.
> Impossible d'en trouver un sur le net.
> Je peux donc le remplacer par un 65W sans aucun problème? Je voudrais pas flinguer la batterie, ou je ne sais quoi.
> 
> ...



celui que vend Apple seul est un 65W


----------



## McFlan (9 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> celui que vend Apple seul est un 65W



C'est justement pour ça que je pose la question. S'il vendait un 45W je l'aurais acheté sans pbl ...


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2006)

c'est pour uniformiser les accessoires ...


----------



## McFlan (9 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pour uniformiser les accessoires ...



Ok, donc il n'y aura aucun soucis?
Pourquoi techniquement le fait d'utiliser un 65W plutôt qu'un 45W n'est-il pas dangereux, alors que l'inverse l'est (si j'ai bien compris les premiers posts du topic)?


----------



## pim (9 Décembre 2006)

C'est de la Physique  Le 45 W n'est pas assez costaud pour alimenter un PowerBook G4 de 15 ou 17 pouces. En revanche, un 65 W sur un iBook ou un PowerBook 12", &#231;a va &#234;tre les vacances pour lui 

Je pr&#233;cise que j'utilise alternativement deux chargeurs (45 W et 65 W) pour mon PowerBook 12" sans soucis 

_Edit_ : McFlan, regarde tes MP


----------



## McFlan (9 Décembre 2006)

Ok.
Me voilà donc rassuré.

Merci bcp à vous deux


----------



## Aurélien (12 Décembre 2006)

mjolk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous...
> 
> Je viens vers vous en ce jour funeste.
> Voilà comme par magie , en branchant mon ibook g4 1.07ghz sur le secteru lorsqu'il criait famine ( entendez par là , qu'il venait de m'avertir que ma batterie était faible en ressource), la petite diode ne s'allume pas.
> ...



Je rencontre le même problème que toi sur un iBook G4 1,07Ghz 14". J'ai essayé trois chargeurs différents et ça n'y fait rien. La diode ne s'allume pas, l'ordinateur fonctionne bien sur secteur mais la batterie ne se charge pas. C'est d'autant plus incompréhensible que ma batterie à 85 cycles de charge à peine et fonctionnait bien jusquà présent. 
Esy-ce que les gens à qui cela est arrivé on régler le problème en changeant de batterie ou bien cela viendrait plutôt de l'alim interne femelle de l'iBook ?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières qui je n'en doute pas referont briller de mille feux celles de mon adaptateur...


----------



## pim (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eut ce probl&#232;me sur un iBook il y a bien longtemps. Cela ressemble &#224; une tomb&#233;e de la batterie en d&#233;charge profonde. Quelqu'un m'avait parl&#233; que l'on pouvait envoyer un peu de courant &#224; la batterie pour la sortir de sa l&#233;thargie en r&#233;p&#233;tant un branchement / attente / d&#233;branchement du cordon secteur.

Sinon il faut appeler le support Apple ou passer dans un Apple Center (pardon "Premium Reseller") pour demander une prise en charge sous garantie.


----------



## tantoillane (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un peu de mal, ma question tiens surtout de la physique, mais pim a l'air de s'y conna&#238;tre 

Pourquoi parle t-on de W et non de Volts ? Car U = RI et donc un powerbook &#224; qui ont met un transfo de 18-25 volts en sortie utilisera x Watts en fonction de la r&#233;sistance qu'il oppose ...

De plus, bien souvent sur les fiches techniques des alimentations on voit &#233;crit par exemple :

entr&#233; : 110-150 V
sortie : 18-24 V


et rien sur le nombre de Watts ...


----------



## pim (19 Décembre 2006)

Les Watts correspondent &#224; ce qui est consomm&#233;. Un aspirateur de 2000 watts consomme plus qu'un s&#232;che-cheveux de 500 watts.

Pour un transformateur, les watts indiquent la puissance qu'il consomme mais surtout celle qui est capable de fournir. Si jamais on essaye de demander 65 watts &#224; un transformateur qui est pr&#233;vu pour 45 watts, il va chauffer et finir par griller ! En revanche, l'inverse ne pose pas de probl&#232;me.

La puissance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en watts est proportionnelle &#224; la tension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en volts et &#224; l'intensit&#233; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en amp&#232;re :




Et si tu veux appliquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu te retrouves avec la formule :




Ainsi essaye d'augmenter la puissance de 45 watts &#224; 65 watts donc de 44 &#37; va s'accompagner d'une augmentation de l'intensit&#233; de presque 7 %. D'o&#249; sans vouloir me r&#233;p&#233;ter, risque de voir le transformateur griller ou fondre.



_Message pour Benjamin : penser &#224; int&#233;grer LaTeX au forum._


----------



## tantoillane (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci,

je crois que mes cours de physique sur l'&#233;lectricit&#233; vont devoir &#234;tre revus, ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; bien r&#233;ussi dans tes quelques lignes.

Si je comprend bien, un ordinateur qui consomme du 20 V mais qui a le processeur gourmand, devra avoir un transfo de 18-24 comme dans mon exemple au dessus, et pouvant supporter un appareil d'une forte puissance 65 W ou plus ...


----------



## pim (19 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est &#231;a, d'un ordinateur &#224; un autre, par exemple entre un iBook et un PowerBook 15", on garde toujours la m&#234;me tension de sortie (24 volts dans ce cas) mais on augmente l'intensit&#233; que peut d&#233;livrer le transformateur (1,875 amp&#232;res pour un iBook, 2,65 amp&#232;res pour un PowerBook 15") et donc la puissance (45 W pour un iBook, 65 W pour un PowerBook 15").

L'avantage de cette fa&#231;on de proc&#233;der est que certains composants internes peuvent &#234;tre communs, et ceux qui ne le sont pas sont simplement dimensionn&#233;s de fa&#231;on en encaisser une puissance plus forte, donc un d&#233;gagement de chaleur plus fort.

Je ne connais pas les chiffres pour les adaptateurs des MacBook et des MacBook Pro, mais si tu as compar&#233; les tailles des transformateurs tu auras remarqu&#233; que le transformateur des MacBook Pro est bien plus gros que celui des MacBook. C'est toujours pour la m&#234;me raison.


----------



## tantoillane (20 Décembre 2006)

Si tout pouvait &#234;tre expliqu&#233; aussi bien ...  


Encore merci


----------



## tantoillane (20 Décembre 2006)

Derni&#232;res petites choses,

si j'ai un transfo pouvant supporter un appareil d'une tr&#232;s haute puissance (pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233 et qui d&#233;livre du 20 V ; et un ordinateur qui utilise du 45 W mais qui demande du 18 ou du 22 V. D'une part l'intensit&#233; va baisser ou augmenter par rapport &#224; la normale, et d'autre part, est-ce que si la diff&#233;rence de tension est de 2 ou 3 V comme l&#224;, l'ordinateur fonctionnera ou perdra de sa puissance ?


Autre petite chose pourquoi peut-on voir sur certaines fiches d'alim :

_sortie : 15/16/18/19/20v sous 3,5 A r&#233;gul&#233;s
            22/24v sous 2,9 A r&#233;gul&#233;s_


je comprend que l'amp&#233;rage baisse si la tension augmente, l&#224; n'est pas le probl&#232;me, mais pourquoi toutes ces tensions ? Car si la puissance de l'ordinateur augmente (grosse t&#226;che par exemple) l'intensit&#233; qui passe va augmenter et il faudra faire attention &#224; l'instalation, mais la tension qu'il demande ne varie pas ...
Enfin que signifie _r&#233;gul&#233;s_ ? Un g&#233;n&#233;rateur, ne peux normalement pas contr&#244;l&#233; l'amp&#233;rage, il ne d&#233;livre qu'une tension ...

Je ne sais pas si tu es prof de physique  ,j'esp&#232;re que je ne suis pas trop lourd ...

merci


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Est-ce que si la différence de tension est de 2 ou 3 V comme là, l'ordinateur fonctionnera ou perdra de sa puissance ?



C'est du quitte ou double : soit ça marche, soit ça grille !




tantoillane a dit:


> Pourquoi peut-on voir sur certaines fiches d'alim :
> 
> _sortie : 15/16/18/19/20v sous 3,5 A régulés
> 22/24v sous 2,9 A régulés_



C'est étrange toutes ces tensions. Tu ne parles pas de ces petits transformateurs de m**** que l'on trouve partout à 5  ? Ceux avec un réglage de la tension, pour brancher un vieux walkman ?



tantoillane a dit:


> Enfin que signifie _régulés_ ?



C'est très certainement un terme qui signe d'une certaine qualité. Au minimum, il y a un gros condensateur en sortie, qui sert de filtre pour lisser la tension, pour se rapprocher d'une tension continue. En effet il faut savoir que dans les alimentations bas de gamme, la tension en sortie est certes redressée (plus d'alternances négatives) et transformée (plus de 220 volt mais du 20 volt par exemple), mais rarement lissée. Elle oscille de quelques volts autour d'une valeur moyenne. Avec une alimentation régulée, on peut penser qu'une telle chose n'est pas de mise.

Le top du top de l'alimentation, c'est en informatique justement. Là on a droit à une alimentation "à découpage", qui est capable de s'adapter automatiquement pour fournir toujours la même tension en sortie, quelque soit la tension en entrée. Du coup c'est très pratique, on peut avoir entre 100 et 240 volts en entrée ! De quoi être tranquille même les jours où les shadocks pédalent pas assez vite chez EDF  Une telle alimentation doit être parfaitement filtrée en sortie, sinon bonjour les parasites. Ça c'est pour un PC de bureau.

Pour un PC portable, il y a encore une alimentation à découpage, là c'est encore plus fort car elle va s'occuper de tirer tous le jus de la batterie jusqu'à épuisement total. La tension en sortie de la batterie va fortement changer entre le début et la fin de la décharge, et l'alimentation à découpage va se débrouiller pour maintenir une tension constante, quelque soit l'intensité demandée par le portable.

Si tu es chanceux, l'alimentation "régulée" dont tu parles est peut être une belle alimentation à découpage.


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est du quitte ou double : soit ça marche, soit ça grille !



un peu risqué en somme ... 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange toutes ces tensions. Tu ne parles pas de ces petits transformateurs de m**** que l'on trouve partout à 5  ? Ceux avec un réglage de la tension, pour brancher un vieux walkman ?



non, non, je ne parle pas des petits trucs qui possède un curseur que l'on déplace pour adapter manuellement entre le téléphone portable ou la piano électrique ...
l'adaptateur dont je parle dans mon précédent post est en fait celui-ci : http://www.ebvd.com/detArticle.cfm?idArt=761 j'en ai pris un au hasard, c'est juste pour comprendre (pas d'envie d'achat)



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est très certainement un terme qui signe d'une certaine qualité. Au minimum, il y a un gros condensateur en sortie, qui sert de filtre pour lisser la tension, pour se rapprocher d'une tension continue. En effet il faut savoir que dans les alimentations bas de gamme, la tension en sortie est certes redressée (plus d'alternances négatives) et transformée (plus de 220 volt mais du 20 volt par exemple), mais rarement lissée. Elle oscille de quelques volts autour d'une valeur moyenne. Avec une alimentation régulée, on peut penser qu'une telle chose n'est pas de mise.
> 
> Le top du top de l'alimentation, c'est en informatique justement. Là on a droit à une alimentation "à découpage", qui est capable de s'adapter automatiquement pour fournir toujours la même tension en sortie, quelque soit la tension en entrée. Du coup c'est très pratique, on peut avoir entre 100 et 240 volts en entrée ! De quoi être tranquille même les jours où les shadocks pédalent pas assez vite chez EDF  Une telle alimentation doit être parfaitement filtrée en sortie, sinon bonjour les parasites. Ça c'est pour un PC de bureau.
> 
> ...



et bien merci pour toutes ces informations, j'avais commencé à m'informer ici : http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Fonctionnement-d-une-alimentation-1ere-partie-389/ mais c'était un flou (trop d'infos d'un coup :rateau: )

J'espérait pouvoir utiliser un générateur contruit un peu à la vas-vite avec uniquement un transformateur basse tension, un pont à diode, un condensateur et quelques résistance, il y a de ça bien longtemps, pour faire fonctionner un portable, mais la tension passe de 21 V à vide, à 16 V avec un appareil dessus, bref ; pas très sûr, et un ordi plein de parasites, choses à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé ...

Sinon, je pourrais essayer de piocher sur une laser writer HS, je pense qu'on ne doit pas être très loin (malgré le bloc de fusion ou autre qui demande pas mal de puissance) et que la tension est sûrement lissée ...


----------



## pim (21 Décembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Sinon, je pourrais essayer de piocher sur une laser writer HS, je pense qu'on ne doit pas être très loin (malgré le bloc de fusion ou autre qui demande pas mal de puissance) et que la tension est sûrement lissée ...



Oh et puis je repense tout d'un coup à une chose toute bête 

Il faut vérifier la polarité du signal délivré avant de faire le branchement !   C'est le genre de "détails" auquel il faut prendre garde, même si la majorité des appareils ont une petite diode en entrée qui empêche le courant d'aller dans le mauvais sens...

Sinon impressionnant le lien sur les alimentations des PC


----------



## tantoillane (21 Décembre 2006)

je te remercie du conseil, c'est vrai que &#231;a parait tout b&#234;te, mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait l'erreur. Effectivement cette fois ci une diode emp&#233;chait tous probl&#232;mes, j'ai quand m&#234;me appris la le&#231;on  ( _grande frayeur du "j'ai tout fais grill&#233; quand &#231;a ne marche pas" _)

edit : tiens je passe en memebre d'&#233;lite ... :rateau:


----------



## shampoovictim (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,
Voila, je pars en voyage au japon dans 2 semaines, et je cherchais un adaptateur pour brancher mon secteur de Macbook sur les prises japonaises, j'ai vu sur le site de apple un travel kit, mais d'une, 39 euros pour brancher mon portable, pour un simple adapt, bof, et de 2, je n'ai pas vraiment l'utilité de toutes les adaptateurs fournis.
Ma question étant: est ce qu'on peut les acheter indépendamment et éventuellement en 3rd party ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jingle (12 Janvier 2007)

Ben tu pars simplement avec ton alim. Tu enlèves la partie francaise de ton transformateur et tu achètes simplement un câble comme celui là (cf le lien) une fois arrivé sur place dans la première grande surface que tu trouves où le premier magasin informatique. La, cest la plus grosse économie que tu peux faire, mais pas contre si tu veux partir tranquille faut acheter un adaptateur avant de partir. Par contre je sais pas à quoi ressemble une prise japonaise.


http://www.note-x.com/webshop/images/Accessoires/CA_BI.jpg


----------



## tantoillane (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un WallStreet, (233 Mhz, &#233;cran 12"). J'aimerais bien l'am&#233;liorer un peu en mettant une sorte de r&#233;tro&#233;clairage, &#231;a constiturais &#224; mettre de petites ampoules de type maglite, comme celle que l'on peut voir sur cette image. Ces ampoules sont toutes petite mais &#233;claire tr&#232;s bien, et supporte (voir sont faites pour) &#234;tre un peu survolt&#233; ce qui am&#233;loire l'&#233;clairage. Je pense donc en mettre soit en bas de l'&#233;cran, ce qui ferait une lumi&#232;re rasante, soit entre les touches du clavier. Seulement, ces petites loupiotes serait branch&#233;es en s&#233;rie avec une petite r&#233;sistance, directement sur l'arriv&#233; de l'alim, derri&#232;re le jack.

Je me damande donc si, d'une part le transfo va supporter (je sais que ce sont les m&#234;mes transfo pour des processeurs plus pussiants, et des &#233;crans plus grand, mais bon ...), et d'autre part si les capacit&#233;es de l'ordi ne seront pas abaiss&#233;es.

Merci


----------



## gorneman (17 Mars 2007)

Bonjour 
Je viens d'acheter d'occasion un power book G4 17" et j'ai des problemes de connexion avec mon chargeur( et il semble que je ne sois pas la seule) genre il chauffe tellement qu'il a noirci le sol et que je suis obliger de tritouiller le fil et la fiche dans tous les sens pour qu'enfin ça charge. Ma question est simple Ou peut on acheter un chargeur pas trop cher?

merci


----------



## AlbertIngalls (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Voila mon problème, j'ai acheté il y a quelques années aux états unis un powerbook G4 version aluminium, j'avais acheté sur place un adaptateur à 10 dollars comprenant plusieurs prise, un côté pour brancher mon materiel US et l'autre coté comprenant 3 prises dont celle francaise. Malgré le faite que cet adaptateur ait toujours été merdique à brancher au mur avec le poids de la prise du mac, je voudrais savoir si durant toutes ces années j'ai bien agi. Je viens de lire le post sur les alimentations et je ne comprend rien aux fréquences etc... Ce que j'ai est juste un bout de plastique tout con avec 2 trous d'un coté et plusieurs prises de l'autre. Mais parfois quand je le branche j'entend un petit clack, enfin c'est un peu dangereux à chaque fois. Je voulais donc savoir ce que je devais faire pour être enfin tranquille et pouvoir le brancher sans m'embêter, est il possible d'acheter une prise fr directement comme ci que j'avais acheté mon ordinateur en france, pour ne plus avoir à brancher un adaptateur merdique par dessus ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses, je suis vraiment nul en la matière


----------



## damien_t (31 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, suite à un réveil difficile ce matin, le connecteur du chargeur de mon ibook G4 s'est tordu. Je parle de la prise mâle qui se branche à l'intérieur de l'iBook, qui est ronde avec un jack au milieu et une plaque de métal enroulée.
Je l'ai un peu bidouillée pour la remettre en forme. Ca marche à peu près mais il va quand même me falloir une nouvelle prise. Je cherche donc juste en pièce détachée l'embout de la prise, puisque l'adaptateur en lui-même n' a rien et que le prix des adaptateurs secteur est vraiment trop cher. Ma question était : Où est-ce que je peux bien trouver un truc pareil ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## tantoillane (31 Mars 2007)

je ne sais pas o&#249; tu peux trouver &#231;a, mais m&#234;me si tu le trouves, ce ne sera pas tr&#232;s beau. Au mieux, tu pourras faire une soudure pas trop visible au pire, tu va avoir un domino sur ton c&#226;ble.

Sinon il faut que tu rach&#232;tes tout le c&#226;ble, que tu ouvres ton transfo, et je crois que ceci s'ouvrent mal, et que tu remplace le c&#226;ble.


----------



## damien_t (1 Avril 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> je ne sais pas où tu peux trouver ça, mais même si tu le trouves, ce ne sera pas très beau. Au mieux, tu pourras faire une soudure pas trop visible au pire, tu va avoir un domino sur ton câble.


Le cote joli, je m'en fiche un peu. Ce que je voulais, c'était surtout pouvoir recharger mon portable en attendant d'en racheter un. Mais ce qui m'énerve (en dehors de ma propre bêtise), ce qu'une alim neuve coûte 80, que mon alim fonctionne et que je dois avoir besoin du truc le moins cher de l'alim (l'embout donc).



> Sinon il faut que tu rachètes tout le câble, que tu ouvres ton transfo, et je crois que ceci s'ouvrent mal, et que tu remplace le câble.


Quitte à racheter tout le cable, autant racheter l'alim, puisque le cable et l'alim sont solidaires. A mois qu'il se vende en pièce  détachée, ce dont je doute. 

En tout cas merci, ça confirme ce que je pensais...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Avril 2007)

il te reste les petites annoces, peut-&#234;tre en trouvera tu une &#224; moiti&#233; prix, ou peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me trouveras tu quelqu'un pr&#234;t &#224; mettre son alim en petit bout pour te la vendre :rateau:


----------



## MoustiX (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai la fiche :angry: de mon adaptateur secteur qui est morte   
C'est la fiche ronde des anciens (pas si anciens) PB Tita 
Auriez vous un bidouille pour ouvrir le transfo et changer cette fiche j'en est une presque neuve  

Merci


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2007)

Une photo peut etre?
Demonter le transfo :mouais: ...
C'est la prise que tu mets dans le mac qui est cassée?


----------



## MoustiX (5 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est la fiche qui va dans le mac elle n'est pas vraiment cass&#233;e mais la connction est plus que difficile


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2007)

Ca fait des etincelles?
Tu peux, eventuellement couper le fil un peu plus bas, et joindre les deux bouts, en protegants bien les bouts a l'air!
Sinon, la deuxieme partie que tu as, pour remplacer celle ci, ca consiste en quoi?


----------



## MoustiX (5 Avril 2007)

en fait j'ai un autre transfo qui ne me sert plus donc je voulais les ouvrir ts les 2 et faire un echange de fiche


----------



## ETALE (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai achet&#233; en 2001 &#224; la FNAC un powerbook G4 Titanium. Mon adaptateur secteur a mal vieilli et je souhaite en acheter un neuf. Je suis donc aller &#224; la FNAC (lieu d'achat de mon cher portable) pour commander cet adaptateur muni du n&#176; de s&#233;rie de mon portable (QT********) Eet il me r&#233;ponde ce jour que ce petit adaptateur me coutera 162 euros TTC. Je trouve cela un peu fort de caf&#233; d'autant que j'ai vu ce type d'adaptateur sur APPLE STORE pour 78 euros. Malheureusement les sp&#233;cifications techniques sur APPLE STORE ne sont pas tr&#232;s pr&#233;cise et je ne voudrais pas commander un adaptateur mal "adapt&#233;"... Apr&#232;s plusieurs recherches, il semble que l'adaptateur qui corresponde &#224; mon cher portable est n&#233; sous la r&#233;f&#233;rence 661 3049 + 922 4645 pour le cordon (apparement en 45w) 
Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner et me dire o&#249; je puis trouver l'adaptateur en question ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Edless (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'ai cherché dans le forum mais n'ayant pas énormément de temps, je me suis décidé à poser ma question.

J'ai un powerbook G4 17"acheté en France il y a maintenant un peu plus d'un an et demie. J'ai je crois, le meme probleme que damien-t un peu plus haut sauf que dans mon cas, ma prise que l'on branche sur le portable est atteinte au niveau du cordon, la gaine en plastique après une torsion violente (collocataire s'etant pris les pieds dans mon cable) s'est vue entreouverte.

Maintenant je n'arrive plus à charger mon portable et bien que je sache qu'il me faudrait acheter la meme prise 65W, je me retrouve face au probleme qui m'ennui le plus:

Je suis au Japon en ce moment pour encore 2 mois et j'ai peur que si j'achete un nouveau transformateur, il m'envoit du 110volts et me face griller mon mac.

Quelqu'un saurait il comment changer l'alimentation de mon powerbook G4 17" francais étant au japon entouré d'appareils 110 volts (ou est ce dangeureux d'acheter un transformateur japonais)

Heureusement j'avais la batterie pleine avant que ma prise ne se casse mais elle ne durera pas 2 mois je crois hahaha.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Mai 2007)

Edless a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait il comment changer l'alimentation de mon powerbook G4 17" francais étant au japon entouré d'appareils 110 volts (ou est ce dangeureux d'acheter un transformateur japonais)



Achète-toi un transfo mac au Japon et branche ton powerbook ça ira. C'est fait pour. 
Et ça devrait même marcher avec un transfo lambda je pense.
Bref mlis à part l'adaptateur de prises, rien besoin de changer.

A.


----------



## Edless (8 Mai 2007)

Voilà, je suis alllez a un apple Store de Shibuya (un arrondissement de Tokyo pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore) et j'en ai acheté un nouveau. Les embouts pour brancher sur le secteur sont interchangeables comme tout le monde le sait et je pourrai donc reprendre les prises francaises de mon transfo d'origine une fois retourné dans mon beau pays qu'est la France).

Ca marche très bien (j'ai d'ailleurs retrouvé la lumiere orange en periode de charge qui n'apparaissait plus avant) simplement, le coté qui fait mal c'est tout de meme la prise à 9030 yens (le prix commun a tout endroit). 

C'est cher mais si je ne suis pas assez malin pour faire une soudure ou oser demander une réparation (qu'ils auraient pu me faire, meme si je ne l'ai compris qu'après en me repassant le dialogue dans la tete) et bien c'est ce que je mérite (je ferai des économies sur les sushis)

Pour ceux qui auraient mon probleme (c'est a dire juste un probleme par rapport au cable) n'hesitez pas a demander la réparation, meme si il est évident que les vendeurs vous diront qu'acheter un nouveau produit vous donne une garantie.

Merci pour la réponse en tout cas.


----------



## apparence (30 Juillet 2007)

ma fiche alimentant ma soucoupe volante Apple 45W Power Adapter  M7332 PowerBook G3 est morte... elle a fait des étincelles.

A part les dominos, vous n'avez pas d'autres solutions ? svp
:love:


----------



## syl20k (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour ,

Je ne comprend pas trop ces histoires d'alimentation , je dois me rendre en Anglettere , il me faut un adapateur non? un adapateur universelle est-il compatible avec mon macbook? 
J'ai trouv&#233; cet objet sur ebay , c'est &#231;a qu'il me faut http://cgi.ebay.fr/PRISE-Royaume-Un...sPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2007)

bonjour à tous,
je souhaite acheter un second adaptateur pour mon iBook G4, 1,2Ghz, 2 ports USB, combo,
Quand je regarde l'adaptateur vendu avec mon iBook, je lis 45W,
Quand je lis le forum, et l'article dédié aux adaptateur, je lis aussi 45W,
Mais le store ne propose à l'achat que les adaptateurs 65W, pour l'iBook,
Quelle différence ?
Merci d'avance
Jean Sol


----------



## tantoillane (28 Octobre 2007)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je souhaite acheter un second adaptateur pour mon iBook G4, 1,2Ghz, 2 ports USB, combo,
> Quand je regarde l'adaptateur vendu avec mon iBook, je lis 45W,
> Quand je lis le forum, et l'article dédié aux adaptateur, je lis aussi 45W,
> ...





Il fallait lire à peu près deux pages avant celle-ci, ainsi que toutes les pages comprises entre 2 et 6.

pour résumer 65 W indique que l'adaptateur peut résister à une intensité de 65 W. Si ton iBook pompe moins que 65, 45 en locurence, pas de problème. L'inverse est dangeureux (risque de surchauffe). Donc à condition que l'embout jack de l'adapteteur soit le même, pas de problème


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il fallait lire à peu près deux pages avant celle-ci, ainsi que toutes les pages comprises entre 2 et 6.
> 
> pour résumer 65 W indique que l'adaptateur peut résister à une intensité de 65 W. Si ton iBook pompe moins que 65, 45 en locurence, pas de problème. L'inverse est dangeureux (risque de surchauffe). Donc à condition que l'embout jack de l'adapteteur soit le même, pas de problème



merci !


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> intensité de 65 W.



aie !!! ça vous ferra un café !! (mode prof d'electro) W = Watt = puissance
intensité = Ampère = A

didiou   :love:


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> aie !!! &#231;a vous ferra un caf&#233; !! (mode prof d'electro) W = Watt = puissance
> intensit&#233; = Amp&#232;re = A
> 
> didiou   :love:





euh.... et les volts alors, on en fait quoi ?


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2007)

il a pas faut&#233; la dessus, hop on repart :modo:


----------



## tantoillane (29 Octobre 2007)

il &#233;tait tard, mais mes cours d'&#233;lectro sont bons. j'ai juste &#233;crit une &#233;normit&#233;. Le fond reste bon. Je suppose que ton iBook est en 24 V comme tous les Portables apple ...


----------



## RemIbook (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

je suis tout nouveau sur le forum malgrés mes 5 ans d'addiction aux Apple.. mais aujourd'hui.. j'ai un réel pb....

Dès que je veux recharger ma batterie, la connexion entre le chargeur et le connecteur clignote sans cesse (vert/orange/vert/orange...).
Dès que j'arrive à connecter le chargeur la batterie se charge normalement...

Pensez vous que ça vienne de la conectique de mon chargeur ou simplement de mon ibook .?

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Décembre 2007)

regarde si à l'écran de l'ordi ça fait la même chose : charge/charge terminée/charge/charge terminée ....


----------



## RemIbook (13 Décembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> regarde si à l'écran de l'ordi ça fait la même chose : charge/charge terminée/charge/charge terminée ....



Merci pour la réponse... et oui ça fait la même chose.... quelle galère aujourd'hui j'en ai eu besoin pour mon école.... et j'ai plus réussi  à le recharger et ce soir ça remarche....

help me..


----------



## gamac (20 Décembre 2007)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> euh.... et les volts alors, on en fait quoi ?


Les volt, c'est la tension, soit la différence de potentiel, si mes souvenirs sont bons.
Donc la relation entre puissance P, tension U et intensité I est définie par P=UI

Voilou! Des points disco??  

PS: le 1er qui me dis que ce n'est valable qu'en courant continu, je dis chapeau lol


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

gamac a dit:


> Les volt, c'est la tension, soit la différence de potentiel, si mes souvenirs sont bons.
> Donc la relation entre puissance P, tension U et intensité I est définie par P=UI
> 
> Voilou! Des points disco??
> ...




oublie pas déphasage en alternatif ... (p'tain c'est loin tout ça :rateau: )


----------



## ringorilla (13 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous,

je voudrais simplement savoir si l'adapateur secteur était couvert par l'applecare.
le mien est très dénudé (j'ai même l'impression que la partie du cable le plus fin située tout près du bloc a un peu fondu !) et après un mois de bidouillages et de torsions de fil desesperées je ne parviens plus à recharger mon macbook.

merci.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2008)

ringorilla a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je voudrais simplement savoir si l'adapateur secteur était couvert par l'applecare.
> le mien est très dénudé (j'ai même l'impression que la partie du cable le plus fin située tout près du bloc a un peu fondu !) et après un mois de bidouillages et de torsions de fil desesperées je ne parviens plus à recharger mon macbook.
> ...



si j'en crois cet article non


----------



## puffade (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de constater que mon chargeur, à la jonction de ce dernier et du cable, présente une décohésion de la gaine au tour du cable (on voit donc le métal du cable). Le chargeur marche bien mais y a-t-il un risque pour l'ordi si le cable s'abime de plus en plus ?
Enfin, je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de ces offres alléchantes sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Adaptateur-Charg...5078085QQihZ021QQcategoryZ42160QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lamiredodo (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Là je ne suis vraiment pas content : j'ai cassé mon alimentation originale et dû donc en racheter une. Fuyant le prix exorbitant de l'original, je me suis tourné vers un générique... Le problème c'est que depuis cet achat, mon ordinateur n'a plus que 30 minutes d'autonomie au lieu des 2 heures auparavant !!!! 
Je ne comprends pas comment cela est possible : quelqu'un a une explication ?

Merci


----------



## shango (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Voilà le cordon d'alimentation de mon macbook est en train de fondre... Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire étant donné que l'ordinateur n'est plus sous garanti et qu'un câble d'alimentation neuf vaut 90euros. Je suis plus ou moins fautif puisque je ne faisais pas vraiment attention à ce que le câble ne soit pas plié pendant la charge, mais bon je trouve ça dommage que le prix d'un simple cordon d'alimentation soit vendu à ce prix.

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe du générique comme le magsafe est sous licence Apple, est ce que je me trompe?

J'ai pris deux photos, désolé on voit très mal j'ai pris ça avec l'isight


----------



## puffade (21 Janvier 2008)

shango a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà le cordon d'alimentation de mon macbook est en train de fondre... Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire étant donné que l'ordinateur n'est plus sous garanti et qu'un câble d'alimentation neuf vaut 90euros. Je suis plus ou moins fautif puisque je ne faisais pas vraiment attention à ce que le câble ne soit pas plié pendant la charge, mais bon je trouve ça dommage que le prix d'un simple cordon d'alimentation soit vendu à ce prix.
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe du générique comme le magsafe est sous licence Apple, est ce que je me trompe?
> ...



Et que penses-tu de ça: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Adaptateur-Charg...5078085QQihZ021QQcategoryZ42160QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ailar (3 Février 2008)

j'ai besoin de votre aide, enfin surtout d'une confirmation.​ 
J'ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 15.4 de derniere génération . ( acheté en france, et donc version française avec cable d'alim français donc)​ 
Je me rends très régulièrement aux USA, et j'aimerais pouvoir achter un cable d'alim type américaine!​ 
d'après le site : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75448#922-5463​ 
je dois prendre ce type de modèle: (*922-5463 *Three-prong cord)



 

Par contre est ce que mon adaptateur VF fonctionnera avec ? sur le site il y a deux ref: 661-4259
661-4339​ 
merci d'avance pour votre aide​ 

et enfin ou puis-je acheter ce cable?
j'ai trouvé sur ebay : http://item.express.ebay.com/ws/eBa...QssPageNameZKP_Merch_CLOSED_ITEM_SIMILAR_LINK

mais peut etre existe il d'autres site!


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2008)

va voir un centre de maintenance agrée Apple, ils doivent pouvoir te l'obtenir sans problème  et ça fonctionnera avec ton alimentation secteur


----------



## ailar (3 Février 2008)

je le trouve pas sur le site apple  


juste sur le site américain:

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...essories/portable_gear&nplm=M8794G/B#overview
​


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2008)

normal, c'est de la pièce détacher, donc uniquement vendu par un centre de maintenance agrée apple, tu dois te déplacer  (bis)


----------



## ailar (3 Février 2008)

me déplacer ou ?   chez un vendeur apple store ?:mouais:​


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2008)

chez un centre de maitenance agrée apple (ter)


----------



## lbenhar (5 Février 2008)

Cher MacInside, j'ai un souci..
Posseseur d'un PB Alu quia désormais 3ans j'ai du changer d'adaptateur secteur et du coup switcher d'un 45W à un 65W, mais depuis le petit disjoncte régulièrement. J'ai donc changé de batterie de toute façon en fin de vie mais rien n'y fait. Ca disjoncte régulièrement, j'ai l'impression que ça le fait plus quand je suis branché secteur.
Une idée peut etre...


----------



## Sanctvs (17 Février 2008)

Question stupide, je sais, mais à quoi servent les deux crochets sur le transfo du chargeur d'un macbook ??


----------



## eleonooore (17 Février 2008)

A enrouler le fil autour, quand le chargeur est débranché, non ?


----------



## xanadu (17 Février 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> A enrouler le fil autour, quand le chargeur est débranché, non ?



Exact


----------



## Sanctvs (17 Février 2008)

Ah bah ... merci !
Pas super utile, m'enfin bon


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

Sanctvs a dit:


> Ah bah ... merci !
> Pas super utile, m'enfin bon



euh ... si si, ça évite d'enrouler le câble n'importe comment et de l'abîmer


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2008)

lbenhar a dit:


> Cher MacInside, j'ai un souci..
> Posseseur d'un PB Alu quia désormais 3ans j'ai du changer d'adaptateur secteur et du coup switcher d'un 45W à un 65W, mais depuis le petit disjoncte régulièrement. J'ai donc changé de batterie de toute façon en fin de vie mais rien n'y fait. Ca disjoncte régulièrement, j'ai l'impression que ça le fait plus quand je suis branché secteur.
> Une idée peut etre...



comme l'indique cette article technique d'Apple  :



> Débranchez ladaptateur secteur de la prise murale, laissez-le reposer pendant 60 secondes, puis rebranchez-le.
> Si ladaptateur fonctionne après ce « repos » de 60 secondes, il est probable que vous ayez un problème de parasites avec votre source dalimentation. Il est alors nécessaire de réinitialiser périodiquement ladaptateur en répétant ce moment de repos. Ce problème survient lorsque la fonction de protection contre les surtensions de ladaptateur secteur détecte des parasites et désactive ladaptateur. Les lampes à ballaste, les réfrigérateurs et les mini-réfrigérateurs se trouvant sur le même circuit électrique que votre ordinateur peuvent être des sources de parasites. Il se peut que le problème napparaisse pas si vous branchez ladaptateur secteur sur une alimentation sans coupure (ASC) ou sur un circuit différent. Ladaptateur na pas besoin dêtre remplacé, sauf sil continue de mal fonctionner sur une prise électrique fiable.


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... si si, ça évite d'enrouler le câble n'importe comment et de l'abîmer


 Ça peut aussi entraîner des dommages (attention à ne pas trop tendre le cordon autour des crochets). J'ai pris l'habitude d'enrouler le cordon autour de ma main et de glisser l'adaptateur et le cordon dans une petite fourre. Ainsi, aucun point de rupture à craindre...


----------



## puffade (19 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ça peut aussi entraîner des dommages (attention à ne pas trop tendre le cordon autour des crochets). J'ai pris l'habitude d'enrouler le cordon autour de ma main et de glisser l'adaptateur et le cordon dans une petite fourre. Ainsi, aucun point de rupture à craindre...



C'est vrai que les crochets peuvent être néfastes en fonction de la tension et en particulier au niveau du premier coude c'est à dire le premier virage avant de passer sur le premier crochet. C'est comme ça que j'ai bousillé mon cable


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ça peut aussi entraîner des dommages (attention à ne pas trop tendre le cordon autour des crochets). J'ai pris l'habitude d'enrouler le cordon autour de ma main et de glisser l'adaptateur et le cordon dans une petite fourre. Ainsi, aucun point de rupture à craindre...





puffade a dit:


> C'est vrai que les crochets peuvent être néfastes en fonction de la tension et en particulier au niveau du premier coude c'est à dire le premier virage avant de passer sur le premier crochet. C'est comme ça que j'ai bousillé mon cable



a ce sujet il ce premier article technique d'Apple et ce second


----------



## Happyyoyo (23 Février 2008)

J'ai acheté mon MacbookPro aux US et je voudrais un cable avec une prise française pour le brancher lorsque je viens en France. Je voudrais donc acheter juste le cable d'alimentation, mais pas tout l'adaptateur secteur.
Or je n'ai vu à la vente que l'adaptateur, savez-vous s'il est possible de n'acheter que le cable et où ?

Happyyoyo.


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2008)

Salut,

Il faudrait alors que tu t'orientes vers ce genre de produit :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...ome/shop_mac/mac_accessories/power&nplm=M8794


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il faudrait alors que tu t'orientes vers ce genre de produit :
> 
> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...ome/shop_mac/mac_accessories/power&nplm=M8794



le cable secteur long est aussi vendu seul par les centres de maintenance agrée Apple


----------



## Topflo540 (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, dsl si le problème a déjà été posé mais je suis nouveau ici.
Voila j'ai récupéré un powerboook G4 qui malheureusement ne démare plus car la batterie est vide le chargeur affiche une lumiere quand on le branche au mac, mais meme après une nuit de charge il n'y a rien a faire. j'ai tester avec la batterie d'un ami sa fonctionne, il demare mais il ne charge pas l'autre batterie. Je recherche donc votre aide et si quelqu'un aurait un lien sur le plan de la carte mere du powerbook g4 et de sa carte d'alimentation si il pouvait me les donnés.
je vous en remercie par avance​


----------



## oseres (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Question peut être idiote : mon alim secteur Fr va t il fonctionner aux US ? (j'ai un adatapeur de prise, par contre je ne sais pas si la conversion 110-220 est faisable)
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

bonjour

j'hesite a acheter un chargeur pour l'avion

vous en avez vu beaucoup vous des prises empower sur les grandes compagnies?

merci


----------



## puffade (17 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'hesite a acheter un chargeur pour l'avion
> 
> ...



J'ai pas l'impression que ça soit fréquent.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

c'est ce que je disais aussi

j'ai vu une fois la dite prise sur un vol en business sur american airlines et depuis plus rien


----------



## billythewild (21 Mars 2008)

bjr je suis nouveau
j'ai la ferme intention d'acquerir 1 Macbook 160 Go prochainement et je me demandais si il est necessaire de brancher le macbook via 1 onduleur?
a tous merci d'avance
Billythewild


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2008)

billythewild a dit:


> bjr je suis nouveau
> j'ai la ferme intention d'acquerir 1 Macbook 160 Go prochainement et je me demandais si il est necessaire de brancher le macbook via 1 onduleur?
> a tous merci d'avance
> Billythewild



Non pas besoin d'onduleur pour un portable, puisque l'intérêt d'un onduleur c'est la batterie qu'il contient pour prendre le relais en cas de panne de courant. 

Et comme ton macbook a une batterie, pas besoin


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Non pas besoin d'onduleur pour un portable, puisque l'intérêt d'un onduleur c'est la batterie qu'il contient pour prendre le relais en cas de panne de courant.
> 
> Et comme ton macbook a une batterie, pas besoin



Oui mais ça devient utile pour ceux qui ont la manie d'enlever la batterie de leur portable... remplacer la batterie interne par un externe :rateau:
pas la peine, je suis loin 

et Mamacass à tout bien dit -- je précise au cas ou ma remarque incroyablement utile aurait tout embrouillé


----------



## billythewild (22 Mars 2008)

je te remercie de ta reponse



MamaCass a dit:


> Non pas besoin d'onduleur pour un portable, puisque l'intérêt d'un onduleur c'est la batterie qu'il contient pour prendre le relais en cas de panne de courant.
> 
> Et comme ton macbook a une batterie, pas besoin


----------



## vincent37 (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai un petit souci avec mon chargeur Mag Safe et j'aimerais votre avis sur la question.
Il y a quelques semaines mon chargeur a rendu l'âme (au niveau du transformateur, il a fait "pschitt").

Je l'ai remplacé par un original acheté sur l'Apple Store et depuis j'ai des soucis avec la charge de ma batterie. En réalité, le chargeur passe presque tout le temps du vert au orange et inversement pendant la charge tandis que l'icône de batterie passe de "chargement en cours" à "rechargé" ou "chargement terminé" avec passage en permanence des statistiques de temps de charge à celles de l'autonomie.

Suite à cet incident j'ai appelé Apple qui m'a proposé de remplace la pièce. Je viens de la recevoir aujourd'hui mais rien n'a changé. Le problème c'est que parfois la batterie se recharge assez bien et plutôt rapidement et d'autres fois elle reste en charge pendant une journée entière. J'imagine que cela ne vas pas lui faire beaucoup de bien.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce souci ? Je me demande du coup si mon précédent adaptateur, lorsqu'il a grillé, n'a pas endommagé la batterie ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci pour vos idées !


----------



## David_b (29 Mars 2008)

vérifie que c'est bien le même chargeur, celui du MacBook, et pas celui du MacBook Pro?


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2008)

euh ... l'alimentation secteur d'un MacBook Pro est utilisable sans problème sur un MacBook mais pas l'inverse


----------



## David_b (29 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... l'alimentation secteur d'un MacBook Pro est utilisable sans problème sur un MacBook mais pas l'inverse


Ha ben voilà, j'ai appris au moins une chose


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2008)

vincent37 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci avec mon chargeur Mag Safe et j'aimerais votre avis sur la question.
> Il y a quelques semaines mon chargeur a rendu l'âme (au niveau du transformateur, il a fait "pschitt").
> ...



A mon avis, ta batterie a pris un coup, appelle Apple et explique leur


----------



## t-bo (30 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il faudrait alors que tu t'orientes vers ce genre de produit :
> 
> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...ome/shop_mac/mac_accessories/power&nplm=M8794



39 tout un kit ? Autant acheté juste un adaptateur universel (tout pays -> France) à 3 chez Leroy Merlin.

Ou je n'ai pas saisi ?



oseres a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Question peut être idiote : mon alim secteur Fr va t il fonctionner aux US ? (j'ai un adatapeur de prise, par contre je ne sais pas si la conversion 110-220 est faisable)
> Merci



Salut, aujourd'hui les blocs d'alim sont fabriqués de manière universel.
Donc ca supporte le 110->240v, ainsi que 50-60hz. Donc aucun souci tu peux utiliser où tu veux.


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> 39 tout un kit ? Autant acheté juste un adaptateur universel (tout pays -> France) à 3 chez Leroy Merlin.
> 
> Ou je n'ai pas saisi ?



les adaptateurs universel ça crée plein de faux contact


----------



## t-bo (30 Mars 2008)

T'as pas de chance alors . Ils marchent très bien ce que j'ai.


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2008)

thibotus01 a dit:


> T'as pas de chance alors . Ils marchent très bien ce que j'ai.



tu n'en a pas vu autant que j'ai pu en voir


----------



## Cath83 (1 Avril 2008)

Totalement bluffée par Apple ! hier PM mon MagSafe tombe en panne. Zou commande sur le site Apple d'un nouveau, délai de livraison prévu entre le 7 et le 10 Avril... bon, faudra prendre mon mal en patience me dis je ... et que vois je ce matin?  UPS et mon colis ! absolutely incredible !

Alors oui, quand ça va ... ça va ...


----------



## slaahofnoway (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Peut etre aurais je du poster dans le thread sur les batteries, mais je pense que mon probleme est un tout petit peu différent...

J'ai donc un powerbook G4 15" que je n'utilise plus depuis 8 mois car la fiche d'alimentation de l'ordi(située à gauche donc) a été sérieusement endommagée.
La fiche est tordue et quand branche le chargeur du mac dessus plus rien ne se passe.
Elle n'a plus sa forme ronde quoi.
Le cable d'alimentation était dedans lorsqu'il a été violemment retiré (quelqu'un s'est pris les pieds dedans)

Pensez vous que ce soit réparable?
Si oui avez vous une adresse de reparateur a me donner sur paris?

Je ne suis plus sous garantie, aussi quelqu'un a t il une idée du prix que cela peut couter?

Merci a tous pour votre aide, je sais que j'en demande beaucoup!

Je ne peux pas racheter un ordi et quand meme je l'aime bien ma powerbiquette.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2008)

si ça ressemble a ce genre de chose :







non


----------



## slaahofnoway (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Macinside, 

Non, non ce n'est pas la fiche du cordon d'alimentation qui est abimée! C'est la fiche femelle qui se trouve sur le powerbook!

Ca se repare toujours....?:mouais:

Merci

Slaah


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2008)

il faut changer la carte, va voir un centre maintenance agrée, ils te feront un devis


----------



## slaahofnoway (3 Avril 2008)

Macinside --> Plus rapide que l'eclair! Merci pour ton aide, je vais chercher un reparateur, mais juste comme ca (oui j'abuse, pardon!) tu crois que ca va me couter un demi powerbook?

mercii encore pour ta contribution!

slaah


----------



## O.Hienji (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'suis actuellement en stage dans mes études.. et je découvre peu à peu les macs et leur petit monde.. et ca fait bien plaisir ! 

Bref, on m'a demandé au cours de mon stage d'acheter un adaptateur secteur pour la salle de réunion : il faut un AS qui aille à tous les macbook pro de la société.

Le problème est que j'ai regardé et me suis aperçu que certains mac avaient des AS 65W et d'autres 85W. J'ai trouvé des AS des deux types en vente.. Mais je me demande maintenant lequel acheter : Un macbook pro ayant un AS de 65 ne risque t'il pas de cramé avec un AS de 85W ? ou au contraire un AS de 65 ne risque t'il pas de faire mal fonctionner les macbook à AS 85W ?

J'espère avoir été clair.. merci de vos avis et conseils mr les experts !


----------



## Peiozeph (17 Avril 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Non pas besoin d'onduleur pour un portable, puisque l'intérêt d'un onduleur c'est la batterie qu'il contient pour prendre le relais en cas de panne de courant.
> 
> Et comme ton macbook a une batterie, pas besoin



Je suis pas d'accord avec toi a 100%.
La fonction premiere d'un onduleur est de filtrer la tension d'entree. Il est donc tres utile dans des zones a fortes perturbations. 
En France dans les zones tres urbanisees pas trop d'utilite en effet mais dans d'autres pays, particulierement en Afrique et Amerique du Sud, ca sert à eviter les pics de tension.
La plupart des onduleurs sont maintenant pourvus de batteries qui ont deux fonctions.
La premiere étant evidemment de prendre le relais en cas de coupure la seconde suivant le type d'onduleur d'assister au filtrage.
J'habite à la campagne et les fluctuations de tension sont frequentes, j'ai cramé plusieurs alim de PC par le passé à cause de ca.


----------



## Peiozeph (18 Avril 2008)

O.Hienji a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'suis actuellement en stage dans mes études.. et je découvre peu à peu les macs et leur petit monde.. et ca fait bien plaisir !
> 
> ...



Si les connecteurs MagSafe sont identiques au niveau de la connection au laptop, et que les tensions d'entrees des laptops sont les memes, prends le 85W.
65W et 85W correspondent à la puissance maximum que peut delivrer le chargeur secteur.
Donc si tu prends un 85W il pourra sans soucis alimenter un laptop qui d'habitude utilise un 65W. Je vais faire un tour sur l'apple store pour regarder les specs.
Mais verifie bien la tension de sortie du chargeur, si c'est la meme alors c'est bon.

Edit :
MBP : Entrée CC : 18,5 V c.c. ; 4,6 A maximum soit 85W
J'ai pas trouve pour le MB
Regarde sur un de chaque les specifications, si le connecteur MagSafe est identique et si les tensions CC sont toutes deux 18,5V c.c alors cést bon, achete un 85W.
Sur le modele 65W, si la tension est aussi 18.5Vc.c le courant indique devrait etre 3.5 A


----------



## O.Hienji (18 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup !
J'vais regarder tout ca alors =)

Edit : 
J'ai regardé les 2 adaptateurs existant dans la société :

La moitié des macbook ont un AS disant : 
60 W. Input : AC 1,5A 100-240V 50-60Hz
Output : 16,5V 3,65A

L'autre moitié : 
85 W. Input : 100-240V 1,5A 50-60Hz
Output : 18,5V 4,6A ; 16,5V 3,6A

Voila, désolé d'être un peu novice dans tout ça.
Quel AS commander sans rien cramer ?

Merci !


----------



## Peiozeph (18 Avril 2008)

D'apres les donnees :
85 W. Input : 100-240V 1,5A 50-60Hz
Output : 18,5V 4,6A ; 16,5V 3,6A
Il semblerai que celui de 85W delivre deux tensions de sortie, il s'adapte peut etre au Macbook auquel il est connecte.
Essayes de te renseigner aupres d'un centre agree de SAV, ils pourront certainement te repondre.


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (30 Avril 2008)

Une des deux branches de la prise de l'alimentation macsafe de mon MBP vient de se casser. Dois-je racheter toute l'alimentation (89 euros sur le site Apple ...) ou peut-on juste trouver la partie amovible avec la prise qui se fixe sur le bloc d'alim ?
Si oui, où peut-on ce genre d'accessoire ?
Merci de vos réponses
Sacha


----------



## spkf (1 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

La prise côté MacBook me semble abimée. 
Elle ne s'alume plus et le charge plus le portable. 

Dite moi si c'est le cas, mais le côté mâle de la prise comprend 5 pico, *celui du milieu est plus fin que les autres, vous avez ça aussi ?* ou sont -ils tous identique (et dans ce cas j'ai paumé l'enrobage cuivre" du pico central) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Goak (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un petit probleme de charge. J'ai un IBook 12" G4 avec 2 ports USB. L'ancien chargeur 45W ne fonctionnait plus, je l'ai donc remplace par un chargeur 65W. L'ordinateur se charge, mais arrive a moitie le voyant passe au vert et dans l'onglet de charge le temps passe au message: "Calcul du temps jusqu'a la recharge". J'ai essaye de remettre a zero l'unite de gestion de charge et de vider les memoire avec les methodes donnees sur apple.com.
Avez vous des idees ou des astuces ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## imib (5 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Si je suis là c'est que j'ai un pb de charge avec mon macbook et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'appeler applecare.  Voici mon pb : l'ordinateur ne s'allume plus lorsqu'il est débranché.  Serait-ce un problème de batterie?  Je pense avoir respecté toutes les consignes de recharge (laisser la batterie se vider etc) et mon portable a du fonctionner en tout et pour tout 2 semaines.  Je l'ai acheté il y a 2 mois.  
De plus, lorsque je branche la prise secteur, la lumiere verte s'allume mais ne change pas de couleur.  Aussi, l'interface "batterie" sur la barre menus ne me permet pas de voir le niveau de charge de la batterie etc.
Pouvez vous m'aider?  Je peux vous donner plus d'infos si nécessaire.
Merci d'avance


----------



## sixcloud (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je pose la question pour une amie qui n'a rien à voir avec le pb de l'adaptateur à moi-même.....

Alors, comme vous pouvez imager tous, elle a dû verser un verre d'eau pour faire sauter l'adaptateur....

La question est plutôt que comment elle pourrait s'acheter un adaptateur pas trop cher.(même d'occasion, dès que ça fonctionne)  Je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site Apple, et ça a coûté 89.

Ce serait trop sympa de me répondre. Merci à vous tous...


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2008)

:mouais: pour quelle bécane d'abord ?


----------



## sixcloud (11 Mai 2008)

je pense qu'il s'agit de l'adaptateur Magsafe 60W A1184.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2008)

quel mac?


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel mac?



ben un macbook Noir ou blanc vu qu'il a un 60W


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Bon, comme ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas ouvert de fil, j'en ouvre un petit   

Bon soyons plus sérieux. 
Sur un autre fil, je déclarais ma flamme au SAV car suite à un problème de batterie qui n'avais plus que 1h d'autonomie, ils me l'ont changé en 24 gratuitement alors que je ne suis plus sous garantie (mon macbook à 2ans).

Donc tout content, je reçois ma batterie, je l'installe et là dans la soirée, je me rends compte que le voyant clignotte de manière aléatoire comme si le courant ne passait que par intermittence.

Ce matin, je regarde de plus près et là, stupéfaction, que vois-je , le fil du bloc d'alimentation brûlé à sa base:mouais:   :mouais: d'où une odeur désagréable se dégage.

Deux photos pour vous permettre d'avoir une idée (Désolé pour la qualité, je suis passé par l'isigh) 

Connaissez-vous ce problème? Avez-vous des solutions à me proposer? Pensez-vous qu'il puisse avoir un lien entre la nouvelle batterie et ce problème (mais je vois pas comment)?

Sachez que je suis entrain de ma battre avec la SAV en ce moment même. Le 1er service contacté a refusé de prendre en compte la problème, mais la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone doit me rappeler dans quelques minutes.

Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2008)

Ca ressemble à ça:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=226818

ou encore à ça:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-07-10/#14665


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Merci du lien Remy, c'est exactement la 1er image en moins "hard"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Bon, en faite je suis désolé d'avoir ouvert ce fil un peu pour rien, car tout est réglé.

Apple m'envoie à titre exceptionnel, un nouveau bloc d'alimentation dans la journée de demain.

Je peux alors une nouvelle fois, déclarer ma flamme au sav (un nouveau topcase + nouvelle batterie + nouveau bloc d'alim, échangé gratuitement alors que plus sous garantie depuis près d'un an)  

Merci et encore désolé pour ce fil :rose:


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, en faite je suis désolé d'avoir ouvert ce fil un peu pour rien, car tout est réglé.
> 
> Apple m'envoie à titre exceptionnel, un nouveau bloc d'alimentation dans la journée de demain.
> 
> ...


 
Certes tu n'es plus sous garantie, mais ce défaut récurrent sur ces cables d'alim est assimilable à un vice caché (défaut de conception ou de fabrication) dont la couverture n'est pas limitée à la période de garantie...

Cela dit, il est vrai que la SAV d'Apple dès lors qu'on les contacte pour un pb identifié chez eux, est hyper réactif.

(c'est plus compliqué quand on leur soumet un pb dont ils n'ont jamais entendu parler avant ou qu'Apple a décidé d'ignorer, comme la mort subite des bornes Airport Express à 18 mois)


----------



## Pleinpopossum (15 Mai 2008)

... j'en ai commandé une neuve. Mais comme je n'aime pas perdre et que j'ai trouvé stupide d'avoir une alim qui fonctionne et de la jeter juste pour un problème de câble j'ai sorti le fer à souder. Qui ne tente rien n'a rien !

Mon problème se situait à la sortie de l'alim :

- pour ouvrir le boîtier point de salut, je l'ai scié avec une scie à métaux sur les 4 côtés les plus fins. Attention il n'y a vraiment pas beaucoup de matière

- l'intérieur est encapsulé dans des plaques de métal lesquelles sont maintenues par du ruban adhésif. N'hésite pas à séparer le tout

- Si le câble est étrange (ça ressemble à un câble d'antenne en plus fin), arrivé dans le boîtier c'est juste un fil + et un fil -. Perso j'ai désoudé de la carte de l'alim, coupé le câble, acheté un morceau de câble supportant 10A que j'ai resoudé à la carte de l'alim. J'ai ensuite fait la jonction entre mon branchement et une section "sure" du câble d'origine via un domino.


Et hop ça remarche. Nickel j'ai une alim chez moi et une au boulot => je n'ai désormais plus besoin de les promener...


----------



## eligiblevert (16 Mai 2008)

si vous avez un probleme avec le magsafe power adapter, le fil qui a crame, c' est simple: meme si le macbook ou mb pro est hors garantie (jusqu' a un an hors garantie) l' adapateur est remplace gratuitement...faut juste contacter le support technique apple ou ramener votre ordi au centre de maintenance agree...Le centre de maintenance agree est alors oblige de contacter le support Apple pour demander un nouvel adaptateur pour remplacer le votre...


----------



## T0ff (25 Mai 2008)

Tout d'abord bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé un problème bizarre deux fois de suite.

Episode 1
Je rentre chez moi, je branche mon macbook, et la, le drame, pas de petite lumière verte ... Bon, pas de panique cool, calme, on va commencer par lire la notice.

Problème : mon macbook ne charge plus : voir page 49 du manuel.
assurez vous que l'adaptateur est connecté ... oui ok ... etc jusqu'à enlevez votre batterie et appuyez sur le bouton de mise en marche pendant 5 seconde minimum. Ok je fais ça. 
Premier coup ... ça marche pas ... je commence à flipper ! deuxième coup oh miracle ! ça fonctionne. Je fais mon arret cardiaque et je jouis à nouveau de mon cher joujou.

Episode 2, 
Une semaine plus tard, même scénario ! Ahah le fourbe, il me met à l'épreuve, il m'aurta pas une seconde fois. Je connais la chanson maintenant. Du coup même manip, sauf que la ... Bein rien justement :s  !
Bon pas de panique on va reprendre le bouquin la ou je me suis arrêté... ça peut être du à un problème de Ram si vous l'avez changée ... beuh je l'ai pas changée ! Bon comme j'aime un peu bidouiller (et que j'ai pas le choix on est dimanche ! exit le SAV) je prends donc mon courage à deux mains, m'arme d'un tournevis, et commence à désosser la bête.
Je sors la première barrette ram ... beurk ya un dépot dégueux sur la connexion. Ah on me signal que c'est normal ... et qu'il faut pas y toucher, trop tard j'aurais du le lire avant  
Bon tant pis je remet ma barette je remonte le tout et advienne que pourra.
Miracle, ça remarche !! Oh joie. Tout est bien qui fini bien


Mais bon ... je me dit que je peux pas passer mon temps à avoir une crise cardiaque à chaque problème de ce genre. Je suis pas déçut de mon macbook loin de la ! Mais je me dit quand même doit y avoir un problème la !

Quelqu'un a eut le même soucis ?

Toff


----------



## Apaulo (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

même problème que ton épisode 1 TOff; ça fait environ un mois souvent et de façon complètement aléatoire, je branche mon MBP, le témoin ne s'allume pas... J'ai beau le débrancher et recommencer 10 fois, ça marche pas.

Après m'être calmé, je rebranche qques haures plus tard, et le témoin s'allume enfin. Très bizarre...

Encore plus bizarre, ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois, je branche mon MBP, le témoin s'allume, ça charge. Là je me dis "ouf, ça me l'a pas fait ce coup-ci". Sauf que, lorsque j'observe sur l'écran mon petit témoin de charge, il y a la petite icône 'batterie' et non l'adaptateur secteur sur la barre en haut à droite. Je me dis "pas logique". Et en surveillant pdt 3/4 minutes, je vois que le niveau de charge n'augmente pas...

De plus en plus bizarre encore, je branche mon MBP, le témoin s'allume, je vérifie que le témoin à l'écran passe de batterie à adaptateur, que le niveau de charge augmente, etc.. Jusque là ok.
Je repars rassuré, quand je reviens 30 minutes plus tard, le témoin de l'adaptateur (qui était au rouge, et donc chargeait correctement) est finalment éteint! Et bien sûr le niveau de charge a baissé! Parfois si je ne reviens pas vite, le niveau de charge a tellement baissé qu'il est en réserve.

Aujourd'hui je suis bloqué. Ca m'arrive n'importe quand, quelques jours tout va bien et je profite pleinement de mon Mac, d'autres jours je ne l'utilise même pas, énervé d'avoir branché et débranche l'adaptateur secteur pdt 3h sans résultat.

Il y a 2 jours, pétage de plomb, branchage-débranchage, et aucun témoin qui s'allume. Mon Mac est à 15% de niveau de charge, je ne peux plus l'allumer. Je suis donc allé au centre de service Apple, à côté de chez moi.
Le gars, sympa, a pris mon adaptateur secteur, et me dit qu'il va le tester.
Et ce matin à l'instant il m'appelle en me disant qu'il a chargé correctement une batterie, donc aucun problème.

Je rappelle que mon adaptateur peut marcher parfaitement un jour, et le suivant ne plus marcher.

Le gars m'a demandé de passer avec mon Mac, pour retester. Sauf que moi, je ne veux absolument pas payer une fortune pour ça!
A votre avis, je lui demande de tester une nouvelle fois mon adaptateur avant?

Ou je commande direct un nouvel adaptateur 65W sur l'Apple store?


----------



## Apaulo (28 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous

j'ai récupéré mon adaptateur qui soit disant marche 'parfaitement' au centre de service Apple. J'en ai profité pour aller chez un ami qui a un adaptateur Magsafe hier soir, je l'ai branché, et mon  Mac a pu faire le plein!
J'en conclus que mon Mac n'a pas de problèmes, et que ça vient de mon adaptateur. 
Aujourd'hui encore, je branche et rebranche mon adaptateur, le temoin de charge s'allume pdt 5secondes, et s'eteint.
Aucun moyen de le faire rallumer, j'ai beau brancher 10.000 fois l'adaptateur, rien n'y fait.
Bref, je suis encore plus énervé car mon problème n'est pas résolu.

Cet après-midi je vais à un autre centre et j'amène tout (Mac, alim...) et je teste devant les gars, histoire de ne plus me faire passer pour un idiot!
Et je vais acheter un autre adaptateur, ça c'est sûr et certain!

Je vous laisse rapidement, ma batterie est presque vide :mouais:


----------



## Apaulo (29 Mai 2008)

Antoine59, comment tu as pu obtenir gratuitement un nouveau bloc alim? J'essaie de voir comment contacter Apple, mais c'est pas gagné...

Bref, j'ai acheté un 2°bloc alim finalement, et je compte me faire échanger le premier qui ne marche plus.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

Ma situation était différente. Le fil de l'alim était brûlé, on pouvait voir le câblage dénudé   .

Sinon, il faut appeler le sav à ce n°:0825 88 80 24. Après tu explique bien ton problème,peut-être qu'ils t'enverront à un autre service...

Bonne chance en tout cas


----------



## T0ff (29 Mai 2008)

Apaulo,

Tu me fais peur :s
En cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé que ça pouvais être du à des parasites induits par un mauvais signal des prises secteur, et que par sécurité l'alim coupait pendant environ une heure ... ça expliqurait pas mal de choses en fait ...
 ça t'arrive de laisser ton alim branchée en permanence sur le secteur ? ça me l'a fait deux fois ... et à chaque fois j'avais remarqué ce détail.
Du coup la j'attends de voir si ça se reproduit
Le truc bizarre quand même c'est que ça me l'a fait à deux endroit différents ... du coup je sais pas trop quoi penser
Mais j'espère en tout cas que ça n'est pas un problème de fatigue du bloc ou un truc du genre.

Laisse tombé la hotline ils t'apprendront pas grand chose, et tu vas douiller un max 

+


----------



## alex42 (16 Juin 2008)

Je mets vite ces photos en ligne avant de ne plus avoir de batterie ! Je pense que la photo parle d'elle-même.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2582754670_26afb5ef6d.jpg

J'ai l'impression que depuis la mise à jour 10.5.3, le ventilateur de mon MacBook Noir 2Ghz Core Duo ne s'arrête plus.
Petite surprise aujourd'hui avec la fonte du cordon de l'adaptateur relié à l'ordinateur.

Mon Mac n'est plus sous garantie. J'ai déjà eu des problèmes de batterie, elle m'a été remplacée gratuitement à l'Apple Store d'Osaka (j'habite à Kyoto) il y a 2 mois.

D'autres ont-ils eu le même problème ?


----------



## biquet82 (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos concernant mon alim  secteur.
Mon mac G4 ne parvient plus a démarrer sur le secteur, mais avec la batterie oui qui sera déchargée sous peu.
J'ai testé la sortie du transfo, il indique 2,3V, est ce normal, ou suis je censé avoir un bon 24V? Je n'ai mon mac que depuis peu, alors peut etre qu'il ya un truc que je connais pas... donc dans le doute avant d'acheter une nouvelle batterie...
Merci


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2008)

alex42 a dit:


> Je mets vite ces photos en ligne avant de ne plus avoir de batterie ! Je pense que la photo parle d'elle-même.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2582754670_26afb5ef6d.jpg
> 
> J'ai l'impression que depuis la mise à jour 10.5.3, le ventilateur de mon MacBook Noir 2Ghz Core Duo ne s'arrête plus.
> ...



ton alimentation secteur a probablement été tirailler ou enrouler en forcent ce qui a finit par crée la brûlure/l'endommagement de ton alimentation secteur, pour la ventilation jete un oeil dans la recherche, il ya plein de sujet la dessus 




biquet82 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos concernant mon alim  secteur.
> Mon mac G4 ne parvient plus a démarrer sur le secteur, mais avec la batterie oui qui sera déchargée sous peu.
> J'ai testé la sortie du transfo, il indique 2,3V, est ce normal, ou suis je censé avoir un bon 24V? Je n'ai mon mac que depuis peu, alors peut etre qu'il ya un truc que je connais pas... donc dans le doute avant d'acheter une nouvelle batterie...
> Merci



achète pas une nouvelle batterie, a tout les coups seul l'alimentation est HS, essais de testé avec une autre


----------



## alex42 (16 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ton alimentation secteur a probablement été tirailler ou enrouler en forcent ce qui a finit par crée la brûlure/l'endommagement de ton alimentation secteur, pour la ventilation jete un oeil dans la recherche, il ya plein de sujet la dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je reviens de l'Apple Store. 
J'ai eu une nouvelle alimentation secteur, gratuite. Merci Apple Japon !

Pour ce qui est du ventilateur, il suffisait de jeter un coup d'oeil à l'utilitaire Moniteur d'activité: il s'agissait d'un document pages qui était en attente d'impression et qui utilisait 99% DU CPU !


----------



## biquet82 (16 Juin 2008)

Effectivment, je pense que l'alim a claqué, ranchée sur le secteur, le transfo ne chauffe meme plus.
Je vais en commander une.

Par contre, j'ai une autre question, au sujet de la batterie, mais c'est lié: est il vrai qu'il faut retirer la batterie lorsque l'on utilise l'iBook uniquement sur le secteur? Apparemment, j'ai lu que ça réduisait l'autonomie de la batterie a force.

Je demande confirmation. Merci


----------

